# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  Re: le topic AQUARIOPHILE !!

## Origan

120 l !!
Ca me semble grand, c'est le double de mon plus gros aqua   ::  
Tu pourras mettre un banc de néon   :amour3:

----------


## venus03

ah non pas des néons, c'est trop classique   :lol2: 
Je pense mettre un banc de tetra citron ou de neons roses, sinon pour le fond je vais y mettre des apistogramma cacatuoides   :amour3:  et surement des corydoras. Et en surface des guppy ou des endler et peut être des colisa lalia ou chuna, j'ai pas encore décidé mais j'ai un mois pour ca. 
Ce qui m'embête un peu c'est qu'il n'y a qu'un neon de 25w ca fait vraiment juste.  :?   Du coup je pense que je ne vais mettre que des plantes peu exigeantes (cryptocoryne, microsorium, anubia, valisnéria) je rajouterai peut être quand même un néon de 30w, pour faire plus beau.

----------


## Origan

j'abandonne... 20 de foutu en l'air pour des flacons de réactifs qui ne veulent pas s'ouvrir... et en plus, je me suis écorchée la peau des doigts...
Même avec une pince, ça marche pas    ::  
Déjà que j'ai du mal avec les systèmes de sécurité soit-disant "enfant" sur des gros flacons et des gros bouchons sur lesquels je peux assurer une prise...

Classique certainement mais si jolis   :amour3:

----------


## venus03

A ta place j'enverrai un mail a sera pour te plaindre, parce que c'est pas normal que ce soit impossible a ouvrir!

----------


## Origan

Je viens d'écrire, il y a peut-être un truc pour faciliter l'ouverture. 
Mais si c'est un système de sécurité, bravo, il ets nicquel : on en risque rien, ça ne s'ouvre pas    ::

----------


## venus03

:lol2:

----------


## Origan

ah bah tiens, j'ai une cloque sur l'index maintenant    ::

----------


## Origan

Youpi, mon mec les a ouvert en 2 minutes   :suspect: 

Maintenant, il se moque de moi   :kao6:

----------


## Origan

Nitrites : 0
PH : 7.5
KH : 11
GH : 8 environ (pas de compte-goutte sur ce flacon  :shock:  )

C'est bien ou pas ?

----------


## venus03

C'est bizarre, normalement le kh est toujours inférieur au gh.   :hein:

----------


## Origan

Ou alors, ce sont des grosses gouttes : comme je l'ai écrit, il me manque un compte-gouttes sur ce flacon :/

On va dire que ce n'est pas mon jour...   :?

----------


## Lorrain

> moi aussi j'ai des plantes dans mon 12L, elles vont bien... chez moi visiblement la chaleur n'a pas eu l'air de trop faire souffrir mes habitants, mes bettas vont bien, juste quelques escargots du 240 qui ont mystérieusement disparus... 
> 
> j'ai très envie d'aller chercher mes barbus cerises, mais d'abord ce serait bien que mes néons arrivent mine de rien... 
> 
> vlg quelle merde     
> 
> la méthode des glaçons ça marche?



Betta Splendens sont des _Anabantidae (labyrinthidés)_ comme le colisa lalia et autres respirant par la bouche
et capable de vivre dans les rizière presque à sec, ils ne risquent rien avec des températures élevées

----------

si je mets des corydoras nains avec mes crevettes, ça craint .?

----------


## vlg1728

la cohabitation ya pas de soucis, ca dépendra du volume.

----------


## Lorrain

J'ai plus pratiqué l'aquariophilie depuis longtemps,
le rapport eau par centimètre de poisson est toujours le même?

Trois litres d'eau minimum par cm de poissons ?

Pour un bac de 12 litres = 4 cm de poissons, ça fait environ deux Betta splendens.

Quoique le B splendens peut vivre dans un litre d'eau et même moins,
mais si on veut être sérieux en PA les trois litres par B splendens sont idéals 
un mâle pour trois femelles, ce qui permet qu'elles se reposent à tour de rôle.

Surtout un seul mâle par bac, même s'il fais 1,5 mètre de long, c'est la mort assurée pour le plus faible,
et l'autre ne survit souvent pas par excitation...

----------


## venus03

Up!    ::  

Hier j'ai acheté un couple d'apistogramma cacatuoides pour mon 120l. Voici une photo de mon mâle, il a pas encore toute ses couleurs mais je le trouve trop beau   :amour3: 

J'ai aussi acheté des vers de vases congelés donc ce matin tout le monde s'est régalé.
Lundi j'ai une femelle guppy qui a mis bas, j'ai au moins 8 alevins encore vivant qui nage librement parmi les adultes! j'espérais que les apisto m'en mangerai quelques uns mais ils sont trop lent   ::   :lol2:

----------


## boubouille

jolie    ::  

moi je cherche des japonica pour mon 180l    ::  
j'ai toujours des algues jme demande si ça va s'arreter un jour    :Stick Out Tongue: an: 
demain je vais faire un bon changement d'eau et retirer les algues encore en esperant en voir le bout    ::

----------


## shubba

Boubouille, qu'est-ce qu'on peut mettre dans un 10l?

----------


## AnaMaYa

des killies    ::

----------


## boubouille

> des killies


dans 10l?

moi j'ai un betta dans un 10l   :hein2: 

ça ou quelques crevettes naines style cristal red ou black.

----------


## Origan

des escargots et des plantes ^^

----------


## boubouille

jvous met 2/3 photos de mon 54l actuellement

----------


## vlg1728

mon aquarium à crevettes ne me plaisait toujours pas... 'fin ca faisait un moment mais jsavais pas comment faire pour le rendre joli. 
Entre temps les crevettes et les boraras sont allés dans le 25L, et le betta a migré dans le 20L. 

Voici ce qu'il donne ce joli aquarium qui me satisfait enfin !

----------


## venus03

Boubouille et vlg vos bacs sont très beau. 

Pour mon 25l j'ai commandé 10 red crystal. J'ai hâte qu'elles arrivent!   :amour4:

----------


## AnaMaYa

> Envoyé par AnaMaYa
> 
> des killies   
> 
> 
> dans 10l?
> 
> moi j'ai un betta dans un 10l   :hein2: 
> 
> ça ou quelques crevettes naines style cristal red ou black.


oui il y a des chromaphyo tout petits et très colorés   ::

----------


## boubouille

ah ok je savais pas, et dis moi si je met des killies avec mes alevins endlers dans mon 20l est-ce qu'ils risquent de manger mes alevins? et est-ce qu'il y à une section pres de Rouen ou jpourrais trouver des beaux killies?

----------


## AnaMaYa

ouuuhh de la nourriture vivante que ça fera!!    ::  

sinon, pour la section, t'as celle de Normandie, si j'suis pas trop nulle en géo, c'est vers Rouen, nan? là-bas, tu y trouveras ton bonheur.

----------


## boubouille

ouai mais je comprends pas le site du KCF spa la première fois que jvais voir et ya rien, il est ou le forum?   :hein2:

----------


## AnaMaYa

t'as l'onglet forum en haut à droite

----------


## boubouille

ah ui avais pas vu   :boulet:

----------


## AnaMaYa

::   ça arrive, même aux meilleurs   ::  

je suis Anjali, pour le kcf  :Smile:

----------


## Lindorie

Bonjour    ::  

bon je sais pas si vous vous souvenez, j'avais déjà parlé sur ce topic de mon bocal avec 2 crevettes japonaises.
Le problème c'est que je les ai trouvées mortes toutes les 2 ce matin, avec le ventre rouge-orangé.
Hier je les avais déménagé, de chez mes parents à mon nouvel appart, et pendant le trajet en voiture (3 min), c'était un peu le raz de marée dans le bocal alors je sais pas si elles ont pas trop apprécié ça ou si c'est autre chose.
En arrivant j'ai remis de l'eau (j'en avais enlevé les 3/4 pour pouvoir transporter plus facilement) j'ai mis 1/5 d'eau filtrée et le reste d'eau du robinet (qui devrait etre la même que chez mes parents puisque je n'ai pas changé de ville). 

Alors? qu'en pensez vous? Elles n'ont rien de visible à part le ventre vraiment coloré rouge-orangé (elles sont grises transparentes d'habitude!!).

Merci...

----------


## sabine-ti

je suis passé de 9 crevettes a 6!   ::  
j'ai recu ma valisette sera de test j'y comprend rien 
nitrite c'est bon j'ai moins de 0,3
KH c'est bonje suis dans la fourchette (9gouttes)je sais pas transformer les gouttes en ?
le GH c'est pas bon j'ai 18gouttes que je sais pas transformer
et mon PH est de 9


je suis perdue larguée dans la merdouille...
je dois faire quoi acheter quoi?
si je remet des crevettes avec celles que j'ai quand ca ira mieux ca risque rien niveau sanitaire pour les miennes?

----------


## boubouille

non ça risque rien.
heu GH 18 gouttes ça fait GH 18 en degres français, c'est un peu haut même pour des crevettes, tu devrais melanger ton eau courante avec un peu d'eau osmosée, en plus PH 9 c'est enorme donc faudrais que tu baisse ton KH d'environ 2 pour arriver à 4 maxi au lieu de 6, et une fois ça fait tu pourra baisser ton PH soit en filtrant sur tourbe ou en mettant des fruits d'aulnes ou des feuilles de chênes et/ou de cattapa dans ton bac, sinon ça marche aussi en injectant du CO2 si tu te sent de le faire mais si t'as pas beaucoup de plantes c'est pas la peine, la tourbe c'est pas cher et ça marche bien, par contre ça risque de coloré un peu ton eau mais rien de mechant.
si vraiment t'aime pas l'eau colorée à priori l'argile verte ou blanche en poudre marche bien (environ 1cc pour 50l à chaque changement d'eau ou une fois par mois) mais jpeux pas dire je test seulement depuis quelques jours et mes bacs sont pas filtrés sur tourbe.

----------


## sabine-ti

olala je suis encore plus perdue ,y a pas des produits qui pourraient faire pour faire vite?
mon KH est a 9pas 6
la tourbe je la met ou?c'est pas  grave si ca colore

----------


## boubouille

la tourbe tu la met dans ton filtre dans un bas ou un collant, ou si t'as pas de place dans ton filtre tu essaie d'accrocher le bas à la sorti de ton filtre.
un produit pour aller plus vite j'en sais rien du tout, à part les engrais j'essaie de pas en utiliser   :ben: 
de toute façon avant de mettre la tourbe faut que tu achetes de l'eau osmosée pour tes changement d'eau jusqu'a arriver à KH 3 ou 4, sinon ça marchera pas.

----------


## sabine-ti

c'est un 20l je dois en mettre combien et tout les combien?désolée d'etre aussi cruche   ::

----------


## boubouille

je m'y connais pas trop en tourbe mais ça doit être ecrit sur le paquet, t'en met pas beaucoup au debut genre une CS et tu test au bout de quelques jours, si tu vois que ton ph descend pas t'en remet un peu, et faut la changer quand elle est plus efficace jcrois que ça dur plusieurs mois quand même, au pire tu test ton PH une foi par mois et tu vois si ya besoin de la changer ou pas   :hein2:

----------


## sabine-ti

je parlais de l'eau osmosé   ::   excuses moi en plus j'ecris pas des phrases  entieres

----------


## boubouille

ben ça depent t'en enleve combien de litres quand tu fais tes changements d'eau?

tiens un calculateur

http://www.aquariophilie.dafun.com/plug ... =eauosmose

là c'est le GH, jpense pour arriver à kh 3/4 faudrais que ton GH depasse pas 8 ou 9 tu verras si ça suffit pas tu descendra encore un peu ton GH mais ça devrait le faire.

tu fais tes prochains changements d'eau que à l'eau osmosée, mais au goutte à goutte, et tu calcul le lendemain ton GH voir ou ça en est, quand t'auras atteint la valeur souhaiter tu pourras remelanger avec ton eau courante, par exemple si tu retire 5l d'eau pour tes changements, pour garder un GH de 8 en admetant que ton eau courante fasse GH 18 ça donne ça

"Afin d'obtenir un GH de 8 il faudra 2,78 litres d'eau osmosé et 2,22 litres d'eau du robinet"

tu peux arrondir à 2.70 et 2.20 hein    ::

----------


## sabine-ti

je rajoute 1litre d'eau toute les semaines car c'est ce qui s'évapore environ je n'ai jamais mis a part au lencement de l'eau du robinet je change mes 1 litre avec de l'eau de source

----------


## boubouille

tu devrais faire des changements d'eau quand même, combler l'evaporation ça suffit pas, les aquariums sont des circuits fermés, les nutriments et les dechets s'accumulent il est necessaire de renouveler de temps en temps, jpense que changer 5l tout les 15 jours serait suffisant si ton bac est equilibré.
faudrais que tu test l'eau de source que tu utilise pour connaitre son GH et son KH, elle doit être trop dure.

----------


## boubouille

entre parenthèse l'eau qui s'evapore est de l'eau pure (elle emmene pas sa dureté en s'evaporant    ::   ) donc faut la combler par de l'eau pure (eau osmosée, GH=0) sinon tu rajoutes de la dureté à chaque fois que tu comble l'evaporation (jsais pas si jsuis claire   :fou:  )

----------


## sabine-ti

ok merci !l'eau osmosé ce garde combien de temps si pas tout utilisé?

----------


## boubouille

dans un bidon fermé longtemps, plusieurs semaines    ::

----------


## sabine-ti

bon ben tu as raison j'ai tué mes crecre
le gh de mon eau de source est  14 et le kh 12   ::   je vais acheter de l'eau osmoser rapidos merci en tout cas

----------


## boubouille

jpense pas que ça soit la dureté qui les aient tuer, ça doit être un tout, vu que tu changes pas ton eau à part l'evaporation ya ptet eu une surdose d'amoniac aussi ou de NO3   :hein2: 
tfaçon l'aquariophilie ça s'apprend, on à tous fait des erreurs et tuer sans le vouloir certains de nos penssionaires et on le fera peut-etre encore car on en apprend tout les jours.

----------


## venus03

> si vraiment t'aime pas l'eau colorée à priori l'argile verte ou blanche en poudre marche bien (environ 1cc pour 50l à chaque changement d'eau ou une fois par mois) mais jpeux pas dire je test seulement depuis quelques jours et mes bacs sont pas filtrés sur tourbe.


Est-ce que tu as constaté une baisse du ph dans ton bac? Tu utilise la verte ou la blanche?. J'ai lu que la verte augmente la dureté de l'eau. Ça se met directement dans le bac ou il faut d'abord dilué dans un peu d'eau? 
Ça m'intéresse bien parce que j'ai du mal a faire baisser le ph dans mon 24l! il stagne a 7.5! J'ai mis de la tourbe dans mon filtre mais je ne peux pas en mettre beaucoup.

----------


## boubouille

j'ai pas tester encore, jsuis pas sure que ça baisse le PH ni que ça augmente le GH, à priori c'est juste que ça à un effet tampon au niveau du sol du coup ça contribue à l'equilibre du bac quoi et ça clarifie l'eau mais c'est pas indispensable .
moi j'utilise la verte qui est plus complete apparement, mais ça fait qu'une semaine à peine que j'en ai mis, moi je la met directement dans le bac devant la sortie du filtre mais tu peux la diluée dans une bouteille avant si tu veux ça evite que des "paquets" tombent au fond.

----------


## boubouille

j'ai craquer aujourd'hui   :niais: 
3 caridina japonica
2 gara ruffa (les poissons qui sont utilisés pour manger les peaux mortes dans certains instituts)
4 hara jerdoni (rare en animalerie , c'est trop mignon je trouve   :amour:  )

----------


## skapounkette

Tous nos guppys sont morts durant l'été   :| 

Du coup on a reconstitué les bancs de hasemania nana et de cardinalis et on reste avec ceux là pour le moment.

----------


## sabine-ti

je vais mettre de l'eau osmosée cette appres miidi mais je viens de remarquer qu'une drevette a pleins d'oeufs ca va pas la stresser?

----------


## boubouille

pas si tu y va au goutte à goutte.

----------


## sabine-ti

ok merci je le fait finalement demain

----------


## Sychriscar

Bonsoir  :Smile: 

Enfin installée (déménagement mal organisé et mouvementé    ::   ); je vous présente les 3 aquariums que j'ai la chance d'avoir dans mon appart (3 autres sont chez mes parents, étant assez gros, j'ai préféré les mettre chez eux que dans mon petit appart, photos prochainement    ::   ).


54 litres avec un Betta splendens voiles courts


72 litres avec Galaxy et Corydoras habrosus (c'est l'aquarium de mon compagnon)


Mon compagnon a réussi à prendre les galaxy par surprise !


et le 98 litres, j'ai du mettre un peu en catastrophe plusieurs espèces à cause du déménagement, donc on y trouve des simulans, un Apistogramma trifasciata, des Tanichthys et des Endler 


Tout se passe bien malgré quelques algues, ils s'équilibrent petit à petit !

----------


## Jalna

J'ai eu l'autorisation pour faire un aquapoubelle ! 
Dans une poubelle de 150L, donc je vais me renseigner pour faire tout ça. 
Espérons que mes parents ne changent pas d'avis.

----------


## Jalna

D'ailleurs est ce que quelqu'un, par hasard, serait où je peux trouver un espèce de truc à roulettes pour pouvoir déplacer la poubelle ? 
Je vais commencer à le constituer, et j'attendrais que des PR soient à sauver.

----------


## vlg1728

une planche, quatre roulettes achetées en magasin, quelques vis, et tu as ce que tu veux   ::

----------


## Jalna

Et ça supporterait le poids ? C'est ça que je crains

----------


## venus03

Prends des roulettes en caoutchouc, pas en plastique!  
Par contre je pense que les poissons tu ne pourras pas les mettre avant le printemps! Enfin sauf si tu rentre la poubelle pour l'hiver.

----------


## Jalna

D'accord, comme ça, ça laisse vraiment le temps aux plantes d'évoluer et à l'eau de faire son cycle.

----------


## vlg1728

et tu peux en mettre 5 au lieu de 4 aussi, en rajoutant la roulette au centre de la planche, ca évitera qu'elle ne plie sous le poids ^^

----------


## gnouf

Il me semble qu'il y a le poids max d'indiqué sur les roulettes   :hein:  (tu divises le poids de l'aquapoub par le nombre de roulette bien sûr    ::   , en gros il faudra que ça supporte 50kg/roulette)

----------


## boubouille

j'ai encore un betta qui s'est suicidé cette nuit, mon thaï    ::  

faut que j'arrete d'en mettre dans ce nano ou que je baisse bien le niveau d'eau, ça fait le deuxième qui se suicide dans ce nano en 6 mois malgres le couvercle   :?

----------


## Poska

J'ai mis un aquarium en eau hier en catastrophe, puisque de nouvelles bébètes aquatiques imprévues arrivent dans quelques semaines (axolotls). 
Il est quasiment vide pour l'instant: 2 racines, 1 petite pierre, et 2 pauvres plantes qui se battent en duel...
Le filtre ne contient qu'un cube de mousse et de la ouate filtrante.
C'est un aquarium d'eau froide, et pour l'instant il n'y a pas d'éclairage. 
Question bête: est-ce normal que l'eau est encore un peu trouble? Je dois rajouter quelque chose dans le filtre?
Sinon pour les plantes, j'ai dû faire confiance au vendeur puisque je n'ai pas eu le temps de me renseigner avant, il m'a vendu ces 2 plantes: Limnophila Sessiliflora et Cryptocoryne Lutea en m'affirmant qu'elles tiendraient très bien en eau froide, que leur croissance serait juste un peu ralentie, c'est vrai ou je me suis fait arnaquer? (j'ai un peu beaucoup de mal à faire confiance aux vendeurs d'animalerie...)

J'ai déjà eu des aquariums il y a quelques années, mais j'ai déjà quasiment tout oublié  :fou:

----------


## AnaMaYa

il fait combien de long ton bac?

moi j'aurai plutôt mis des boules de cladophora et des anubias.

----------


## Poska

Il fait 1 metre de long   ::

----------


## gnouf

Tout dépends de ce que tu entends par eau froide. A 20° aucun soucis. D'ailleurs les plantes préfèrent de l'eau fraiche (22-23° c'est le top) que de l'eau vraiment chaude.
Sinon je plussoie pour les anubia, c'est increvable et pas difficile pour 2 sous. Et la fougère de java aussi (microsorium).

----------


## vlg1728

limno se contente de conditions moyennes, mais a vraiment une pousse optimale sous une forte lumière ^^ elles ont alors une pousse très rapide (parfois plusieurs cm par jour) elle est par contre sensible à la carence en fer. 

les crypto sont des plantes robustes pouvant vivre dans des conditions assez mauvaises également. Elles préfèrent une luminosité moyenne à forte mais peuvent survivre sans trop de mal dans la pénombre. C'est une plante à pousse lente, qui forme des bosquets compacts qu'il est préférable de casser de temps en temps, pour permettre une meilleure pousse des jeunes. 

Entre les deux, je pense que ce sera la limno qui aura le plus de difficulté avec le manque de luminosité. C'est une plante à pousse rapide qui est très tolérante sur les différents paramètres, mais ya des limites. A voir ce que ça donne ^^ Au pire, tu la fais pousser dans un petit bac avec forte luminosité et un engrais complet, et tu remplaces les pieds au fur et à mesure, vu comme ces plantes poussent super vite.

----------


## Poska

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses   :Embarrassment: k: 
Idéalement l'eau devra rester en dessous de 20 degrés pour le confort et la santé des axolotls.
Je pense ajouter un néon à faible intensité quand même, parce que là c'est vraiment sombre... d'ailleurs la limno s'est déjà tourné vers le peu de lumière disponible (la fenêtre).
Je note pour les anubias et la mousse de java, j'irais chercher ça dès que j'ai l'occasion   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## AnaMaYa

la lumière est quand même déconseillée pour les axo


je sais pas si tu connais ce site : http://www.axolotlpassion.com y'a également un forum associé.

----------


## Poska

oui je connais, c'est là que je chope toutes les infos sur ces drôles de bestioles   ::  
Le soucis c'est que l'aqua est vraiment souvent dans la pénombre, en fait il est dans notre chambre, assez loin de la fenêtre. Et comme mon homme travaille de nuit, soit il fait une grosse sieste dans la journée, soit il se couche très tôt, donc les volets sont souvent fermés, et du coup l'aqua a très peu de lumière au final  :hein2: 
Je vais attendre un peu pour voir si les plantes tiennent et poussent malgré tout, et j'aviserais...

----------


## venus03

A ta place je mettrai un éclairage a LED, ca ne produit pas de chaleur!
Sur ce site tu devrais trouver ton bonheur : http://www.ampoule-leds.fr/

----------


## ChatouPension

bonjour,

petite question j'ai acheté un aqua complet de 55 litres (pour info y a des promos sur les 40 et 50 litres chez truff***)
je pense y mettre des néons et coté poisson de fonds (nettoyeur) j'en ai vu un noir avec des ronds marrons clairs (hélas j"'ai oublié le nom) 
qu'en pensez vous ?
faut il rajouter d'autres choses ?

----------

déjà oublies les néons, pour qui ils faut du volume    ::

----------


## vlg1728

il leur faut surtout de la façade, 1M minimum.
un ptit tour là pourrait s'avérer utile !
http://www.forumaquario.org/les-poisson ... t45303.htm

et si tu es débutante, ça aussi : 
http://www.aquariophilie.dafun.com/arti ... g=frpg=307

----------


## ChatouPension

en fonction des sites et des personnes les avis différent entre le nombre de litre qu'il faut pour tel ou tel poisson et l'entente entre deux sortes de poissons
je suis un peu perdue hélas

----------


## ChatouPension

ex sur ce site (je ne sais s'il est bien) ils parlent de néons pour les 55 litres
alors que faire ? les avis divergent tellement   ::

----------


## ChatouPension

http://www.forumaquario.org/les-poisson ... htm#527843

----------


## Poska

Voilà un très bon article pour ce type de volume   ::  
http://www.aquabase.org/articles/htm...c-54l=849.html

----------


## boubouille

> http://www.forumaquario.org/les-poissons-f31/suggestions-de-poissons-pour-aquariums-de-20-a-100-litres-t45303.htm#527843


non regarde les neons sont dans la partie 100l , ce sont les faux neons (paracheirodon simulans) qu'on peut mettre dans 54l, ils ressemblent aux neons classiques mais sont plus petits, plus ternes et surtout difficiles à trouver    ::

----------


## ChatouPension

on n'en trouve pas ?
en animalerie il y adeux sortes de néons : les neons et les minis neons
est ce les faux néons ?

----------


## venus03

A mon avis il s'agit des cardinalis (Paracheirodon axelrodi) : 5cm adulte donc au moins 100cm de facade ; Et des Tetra neon (Paracheirodon innesi) : 4cm adulte, au moins 80 cm de facade, eau fraiche.

----------


## Origan

Il y a trois espèces qu'on peut trouver sous le terme néon : les cardinalis (nom scientifique : celui qu'indique venus03), les innesi et les simulans. Une seule peut se contenter d'un 60l. Les autres nécessite plus.

----------


## ChatouPension

LAQUELLE SVP

Une seule peut se contenter d'un 60l.

----------


## ChatouPension

ET en poisson de fonds vous conseillez quoi pour un petit aqua ?

----------


## vlg1728

> Envoyé par ChatouPension
> 
> http://www.forumaquario.org/les-poissons-f31/suggestions-de-poissons-pour-aquariums-de-20-a-100-litres-t45303.htm#527843
> 
> 
> non regarde les neons sont dans la partie 100l , ce sont les faux neons (paracheirodon simulans) qu'on peut mettre dans 54l, ils ressemblent aux neons classiques mais sont plus petits, plus ternes et surtout difficiles à trouver


la réponse a déjà été donnée   ::  

il faut prendre une espèce naine corydora : habrosus ou pygmaeus par exemple, par 6 à 8 minimum.

Attention de ne pas surcharger en nombre de poissons.

----------


## boubouille

> Envoyé par boubouille
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par ChatouPension
> 
> ...


si tu veux des poissons qui ressemblent aux néons prends des "simulans" mais comme jt'es dit on en trouve rarement, ceux qu'on trouve le plus sont les cardinalis (la bande rouge qui fait tout le long du corps) et les innesis (les néons classiques)

si tu veux pas te prendre la tête tu à plein d'espèce de petits rasboras qui conviennent très bien pour 55 litres et qui sont aussi jolis que les néons (cf le liens que tu as posté)
en poissons de fond comme le dit VGL tu as les corydoras nains (habrosus, pygmaeus (asser sensibles) ou à croissant) 
il y à les petits "hara jerdonie" aussi qui sont sympa mais rares bien qu'on commence à en trouver par chez moi.

----------


## ChatouPension

merci je vais partir sur des paracheidon simulans et des corydoras hastatus ou habrosus ou pygmaeus.

----------


## venus03

Bonjour a tous,
Je suis trop contente, depuis ce matin j'ai ma première red crystal grainée!   :amour3:

----------


## ChatouPension

ELLE EST belle
elle fait déjà une belle taille non ?
question su wanimo et zoo+ il n'y a pas grand chose pour les poissons vous achetez où ?

----------


## gnouf

Pour le matériel : hormis zooplus, poisson d'or, europrix et aquarium service pour ma part. Je n'ai acheté chez eux que sur place mais ils font de la VPC. 
Sinon il y a plusieurs très bon magasins dans le 92 :  abri sous roche, aquarium tropical à Montrouge notamment.    ::

----------


## venus03

Moi je commande sur zone-aquatique ou aquascape.

----------


## Jalna

Mes crevettes fantômes elles sont toujours grainées, mais je ne les vois jamais pondre, je ne vois jamais des oeufs et surtout je ne les vois jamais pas grainées  

Le Zoo+ allemand a plus de choix, notamment en plantes.

----------


## gnouf

Pour les plantes, je suis touours passée par les bourses ou les particuliers en VPC. Mais aquarium-planten est pas cher du tout qd on a besoin de planter un gros aquarium    ::

----------


## Poska

Je viens de faire une commande de plantes sur e-bay, j'y ai enfin trouvé des plantes qui conviennent à mon aqua d'eau froide et à prix plus que correct. J'attend maintenant de voir dans quel état elles arrivent  :fou:

----------


## Poska

Plantes reçues   ::  
Une anubia naine, 4 boules de cladophora, des lentilles d'eau pour faire de l'ombre (pas encore mises, il faut que je trouve un système pour les canaliser celles là), et 2 plantes bonus offertes par le vendeur   ::  
Plus l'élodée achetée ce week end, et la cryptocoryne Lutea qui a bien poussé (la limno n'a pas tenu, elle est mourrute...)

Mon aqua commence enfin à ressembler un peu à quelque chose, maintenant faut que ça pousse!
Manque quelques décors mais je ne sais pas quoi prendre avec les axos...



Par contre pour les plantes "bonus" du coup je ne sais pas ce que c'est, ni si elles vont tenir dans l'eau froide, si des pros pouvaient pouvaient me renseigner...

Celle là ressemble à une élodée  :hein: 



et celle là il me semble que j'en avais dans mon mon ancien aqua et que ça se développait très vite...

----------


## gnouf

La dernière, je pense que ce n'est pas une vraie plantes aquatique mais une plante de zone humide qui supporte la submersion quelque temps. Si c'est bien ça, elle va finir par mourir à long terme. Mais elle est très sympa    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## vlg1728

la première ressemble effectivement à des élodées, plantes d'eau fraiche et très douce. Je sais aps trop pour la lumière.

----------


## ChatouPension

Bonjour je siuis allée au magasin sep de courbevoie ils sont sympas et pas chers 
J ai un soucis j avais acheté des plantes avant et j ai trouve 3 escargots ce jour
Pensez vous que je vais être envahie ? AVez vous des conseils ?

----------


## vlg1728

les escargots ne sont pas des êtres indésirables dans un aquarium, bien au contraire   ::   ils débarrassent l'aqua de tous ses déchets organiques et évitent ainsi qu'ils pourrissent dans l'eau. Ils sont également des petits mangeurs de certaines algues, qui peuvent aider dans la maitrise de leur pousse, bien qu'ls ne vont pas t'en débarrasser complètement non plus hein ! 

Ils sont également un bon indicateur de ta gestion de la nourriture, une fois les poissons introduits : trop de nourriture = beaucoup d'escargots = il faut diminuer les rations, ce qui évite des montées de nitrites    ::  

Ne t'inquiètes pas, ne cherches simplement pas à les nourrir et enlève les feuilles mortes et plantes en train de périr au fur et à mesure, cela va réguler efficacement leur population ^^ l'introduction des poissons va faire diminuer ensuite drastiquement les jeunes escargots, il ne te restera plus qu'ensuite que les plus gros et donc les plus jolis à voir   ::

----------


## ChatouPension

OK merci

question n'avez vous pas penser à faire un topic d'échanges de plantes aquatiques ?
ca serait pas une bonne idée ? car c'est toujours embettant d'aller en animalerie

----------


## ChatouPension

BONJOUR

nous devons nous absenter fin novembre un grand w end (3 jours)
pouvez vous me donner des conseils avant d'acheter un distrib auto de nourriture 
merci

----------


## venus03

Les poisson peuvent rester sans problème 3 jours sans manger, tu peux partir tranquille, pas la peine d'acheter un distributeur de nourriture!

----------


## ChatouPension

ah bon ?

----------


## venus03

Oui, dans la nature les poissons restent souvent plusieurs jours sans manger, il est même recommandé de leur faire faire un jour de jeun par semaine. Un poisson peut rester deux semaines sans manger donc pour trois jours pas de soucis. En plus les distributeurs donnent généralement trop de nourriture.

----------


## Origan

Je vais couper des brins de plantes ce week-end : qui serait intéressé en Gironde ? 
Il y a : vallisneria, cerato, une autre plante dont j'ignore le nom mais qui pousse très bien sans même être plantée, une bouture d'anubia nana possible. Et une branche d'une plante rouge dont j'ignore le nom. Et des lentilles d'eau.

----------


## ChatouPension

si tu es ok pour me les poster et si tu penses que ca peut tenir avec un envoi je veux bien
je te rembourse bien entendu les fdp

----------


## Origan

Moi, je veux bien, mais je ne sais pas du tout comment envoyer des plantes par courrier   :hein:

----------


## ChatouPension

enfin par forcement tout je partage bien entendu 

apparement j'ai vu que les gens prennent une barquette style celles utilisées en supermarché pour vendre des parts de quelque chose (fromage...)
il mette les plantes autour de sopalin bien humide + une feuille de journal par dessus et le tout dans un sachet style sac congelation transparent aéré (faire des trous ou ne pas le fermer à 100%)
et le tout dans une enveloppe à bulle

----------

J'ai un soucis

J'ai un PR qui a un oeil gonflé, j'ai appeller un véto (qui s'y connais biensur), ce serait peut etre une mycose, je dois lui mettre des larmes artificielles et un produit desinfectant dans l'eau.

Mon soucis est de savoir si c'est contagieux ou pas car il est avec 2 autres PR et 1 nettoyeur, si c'est contagieux jpeux l'isoler mais je n'ai qu'un 20L, qu'en pensez-vous?

----------


## Origan

Je ne sais pas. Moi, j'ai traité l'aquarium en entier au cas où ça le serait (2 poissons morts très rapidement après les premiers symptomes visibles : au plus 24h), et ça a été. Mais ce n'est qu'un 60l, donc je n'ai pas non plus utilisé beaucoup de produit.   :hein2: 

ChatouPension, on peut essayer comme ça, si tu me rembourses ce qu'il faut pour l'envoi.

----------

Bon, je l'ai isoler car l'autre oeil commence a gonfler aussi    ::  

J'ai peur qu'il meurt... je lui ai mis les gouttes, pour le désinfectant mon père est rentrer ce soir, jlui demanderai de l'argent demain matin car mon compte est vide

----------


## Origan

zut, j'ai oublié de te communiquer deux sites traitant des maladies du poisson rouge.

http://www.lepoissonrouge.org/maladies.html
http://www.lapagedupoissonrouge.net/diagnostic.htm

Si ça peut aider jusqu'à demain. C'est quoi, comme désinfectant ?

----------

> zut, j'ai oublié de te communiquer deux sites traitant des maladies du poisson rouge.
> 
> http://www.lepoissonrouge.org/maladies.html
> http://www.lapagedupoissonrouge.net/diagnostic.htm
> 
> Si ça peut aider jusqu'à demain. C'est quoi, comme désinfectant ?


Merci Origan    ::  

Le véto m'a pas dit de nom mais ca doit etre le desinfectant contre les infections bactériennes je crois

----------


## ChatouPension

ca fera combien environ ?

----------

juste pour vous dire, l'oeil de mon doudou a dégonfler, c'est redevenu comme avant, y'a plus aucun soucis

----------


## sabine-ti

j'ai récupéré des feuilles de cattapa de 20cm de long il faut que j'en mette combien pour un 20litres?je pensais la moitié  :hein2:

----------


## vlg1728

j'en profite pour faire remonter le sujet qui a disparu au fin fond des pages    ::  

je teste "l'élevage" de crevette Caridina Multidentata/Japonica ! Bon là j'en suis au tout début, j'ai mi la femelle prête à larguer ses oeufs dans un tuperware de 5L, et maintenant 2 jours après, je vois pleins de zoés qui nagent dans l'eau, c'est trop marrant    ::  

En principe faut préparer de "l'eau verte" malheureusement j'ai pas réussi à en avoir, malgré la semaine d'exposition 24h/24 à la lumière. Il y a bien des souches d'algues en eaux marines qu'on peut acheter, mais pour l'instant j'ai pas super envie d'investir, je vais faire avec ce que j'ai. 

Là j'ai préparé mon tuperware de 5L d'eau saumâtre (17g/L) et j'aère jusqu'à demain pour que l'équilibre chimique se fasse. Ensuite, j'irai à la pêche aux zoés ! J'espère simplement que la souche que j'ai est bien d'eau saumâtre et pas d'eau de mer... 

Si les résultats sont "probants" bien que je doute fortement avoir une rentabilité correcte au vu de l'absence d'eau verte, je vous tiens au courant ! Et ptete même que là j'irai investir dans une souche d'algues    ::

----------


## ChatouPension

MOI j'ai pleins de crevettes dans mon aqua je vois des femelles qui font regulièrement des oeufs mais rien

----------


## vlg1728

des Japonica ? ça ?


si oui, c'est tout à fait normal. Les zoés ont besoin d'un passage en eau saumatre (17g/L) ou en eau de mer (34g/L) pour se développer, sinon ils meurent en 6 jours. C'est assez contraignant puisqu'il faut être super prudent, l'eau de mer "pourrit" assez vite, donc des changements fréquents sont obligatoires. Perso je vais préparer un bidon de 10L d'eau préparée, comme ça j'ai un peu de marge. 

http://www.aquaportail.com/articles-ite ... ntata.html

----------


## Poska

Je peux avoir votre avis?  :kao4: 
Pour Noël mon chéri m'offre un aquarium   :Embarrassment: k: 
J'aimerais y mettre des guppys et des crevettes (RC) bref un truc tout simple.
Il m'en a sélectionné plusieurs d'occasion mais je ne sais pas lequel choisir...

Le premier à 65
"aquarium en très bon état complet (lumière, pompe, chauffage, CO2 + tout le nécessaire d'entretien. 75cmX45cmX36cm environ 100 litres."

http://193.164.197.50/images/417/4172093561.jpg

Le second à 60, environ 100 litre avec "tous ces accessoires" (je ne sais pas encore quels sont ces fameux accessoires) et le meuble

http://193.164.197.30/images/158/1585181109.jpg

Ou le dernier à 60
"Aquarium Panoramique 60L en bon état (cause double emploi).
Accompagné d'un carton avec des accessoires (pompe, filtre, gravier de fond, décorations...)."

http://193.164.196.40/images/460/4604489725.jpg

Le premier me parait le mieux non?  :hein:

----------


## vlg1728

le premier est le plus intéressant je pense aussi

----------


## AnaMaYa

prend un grand volume, car les guppys, ça se reproduit TRES vite!


j'ai mis en eau un nano dans mon nouvel appart. et mis mes oeufs de killies à éclore, les nauplies sont prêtes, y'a plus qu'à attendre!

----------


## vlg1728

les guppys, il suffit de contrôler leur population ^^ Perso j'ai mon aquarium depuis février ou mars, j'y ai 8 femelles guppies, et je n'ai eu que très peu de survivant alevins jusqu'ici. 

Le secret ? 
- Un banc de prédateurs comme population de milieu (par exemple 10 tétras fantomes noirs, poissons paisibles et intéressants qui vivent très bien dans 80cm de façade), 
- deux jours de jeûne de suite par semaine qui incite les poissons à se "mettre en chasse"
- un agencement de bac qui ne leur permet pas d'échapper facilement aux prédateurs (peu de plantes qui recouvrent la surface = coupes très régulières, un sol dégagé = pas de buissons trop épais)
et une dernière méthode mais pas vraiment obligatoire, et que tout le monde n'aime pas : 
- capture des alevins miraculés pour les donner en tant que proie vivante à mon betta

Les parents en eux-mêmes sont d'excellents prédateurs, mais c'est sûr que s'ils sont trop bien nourris, ils vont laisser les alevins tranquilles puisqu'ils n'auront plus faim.

----------


## Jalna

C'est moche à dire, mais si tu veux contrôler ta population de Guppy, prend des crevettes fantômes. 
Ce sont de redoutables prédatrices pour les alevins. 
Lorsque j'avais mes Guppys, j'en avais qu'un qui survivait. Là j'ai un Platy qui a survécu mais tant qu'il n'aura pas une taille importante, je sais que je peux le perdre à n'importe quel moment

----------


## Poska

En fait le choix des guppys n'est pas innocent... j'ai des axolotls dans un autre bac que j'essaie de nourrir le plus naturellement possible.
J'ai finalement choisi le premier bac, si tout va bien on va le chercher demain    ::

----------


## skapounkette

J'ai une question un peu "cas de conscience"...

Nous avons un aquarium 180 litres déjà bien peuplé (19 cardinalis, 10 tetra cuivrés, 4 khulis et 3 ancistrus).

Une personne que je connais se retrouve dans une situation délicate et doit déménager très rapidement et cherche à se "débarrasser" de ses poissons, il y a 3 bettas femelles et 2 corydoras, il m'a demandé si je pouvais les prendre rapidement car il n'a pas d'autre solution.... 

Donc en gros ma question c'est: je fais quoi?? 

Les soucis que nous avons:
- la dureté de notre eau est de 5 et ça semble un peu faible pour ces poissons
- notre aquarium risque d'être vraiment surpeuplé
- si on ne prend pas ces poissons j'ai un peu peur de là où ils vont finir    ::  

Je précise que nous n'avons absolument pas la possibilité de mettre un 2eme aquarium chez nous...

Merci pour vos conseils    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## vlg1728

pour la dureté, ça va encore, ils supporteront largement. Les corydora ne prendront franchement pas de place dans l'aquarium, il n'y a pas de soucis en tant que solution provisoire le temps de leur trouver un autre aquarium qui contient des cory *de la même espèce*. 
Pour les betta, c'est plus problématique. L'eau acide et douce leur convient très bien, le soucis vient plutôt de leur agressivité naturelle : elles ont tendance à harceler les autres poissons du bac, pouvant provoquer du stress chez eux, et certaines peuvent également s'en prendre aux nageoires (heureusement que tu n'as pas d'espèce voilée). De plus, c'est une espèce qui vit naturellement dans des eaux stagnantes, donc même si pour les femelles c'est beaucoup moins problématique que pour les mâles voilés, elles n'en restent pas moins des petites nageuses préférant une filtration modérée à faible, plutôt que le courant en général assez prononcé d'un bac communautaire.
Pour elles, n'est-il pas possible de les mettre dans un bac de 15 à 20L ? 

Ensuite, plus qu'à passer des annonces sur les forums et sur les sites d'annonces gratuites pour leur trouver de nouveaux proprios.

----------


## gnouf

Message totalement inutile, mais ce midi j'ai trouvé un alevin (enfin 1,5cm déjà) de chromaphyosemion dans mon bac    ::  
Alors que pendant 6 mois l'année dernière je me suis faite chi*r à essayer d'avoir de la repro sans aucun résultat (nourriture vivante et surgelée, mop), ils s'y mettent tout seuls    ::

----------


## AnaMaYa

gnouf, les nauplies sont tes amies  :Big Grin:

----------


## gnouf

Ouais bah après avoir fais de l'élevage pendant 2 ans, c'est bon, j'abandonne les nauplies pour stimuler la repro. De toute façon, j'espère pouvoir redéménager d'ici pas trop longtemps, donc si je pouvais éviter de reremplir mes bacs    ::  
Et sinon c'est plus un juvénile qu'un alevin, il y a déjà les bandes noires, il mangera des granulés reduits en poudre et puis c'est tout    ::

----------


## skapounkette

> pour la dureté, ça va encore, ils supporteront largement. Les corydora ne prendront franchement pas de place dans l'aquarium, il n'y a pas de soucis en tant que solution provisoire le temps de leur trouver un autre aquarium qui contient des cory *de la même espèce*. 
> Pour les betta, c'est plus problématique. L'eau acide et douce leur convient très bien, le soucis vient plutôt de leur agressivité naturelle : elles ont tendance à harceler les autres poissons du bac, pouvant provoquer du stress chez eux, et certaines peuvent également s'en prendre aux nageoires (heureusement que tu n'as pas d'espèce voilée). De plus, c'est une espèce qui vit naturellement dans des eaux stagnantes, donc même si pour les femelles c'est beaucoup moins problématique que pour les mâles voilés, elles n'en restent pas moins des petites nageuses préférant une filtration modérée à faible, plutôt que le courant en général assez prononcé d'un bac communautaire.
> Pour elles, n'est-il pas possible de les mettre dans un bac de 15 à 20L ? 
> 
> Ensuite, plus qu'à passer des annonces sur les forums et sur les sites d'annonces gratuites pour leur trouver de nouveaux proprios.


Merci pour ta réponse   :merci:

----------


## sabine-ti

j'ai acheté hier a ikea des plantes aquatique pour vase ou aquarium en fait ce sont les meme plantes qu'en animalerie mais moitié prix,je voudrais les mettre avec mes crecre mais comment savoir si il y a eut de l'engrais et quoi faire faire avant des les mettre par securité dans l'aquarium?

----------


## Poska

Mettre à nu les racines (enlever l'espèce de mousse si besoin) et rincer feuilles et racines sous un filet d'eau   ::  

Bon j'ai eu un bel aqua pour Noël, un 100L avec tous les accessoires, mais faute d'argent je ne peux pas le mettre en route avant au moins 2 mois, ça va être dur d'attendre   ::  

Et puis mon bac à axolotls est envahi d'algues brunes, c'est l'horreur, quelqu'un a une solution naturelle pour s'en débarrasser? (les anti-algues et autres produits chimiques sont interdits avec les axos)

----------


## Houitie

Ici les escargots sont des physes! Je ne sais pas si c est bien ou non mais il y en a un paquet ! Un gros et plein de bébés.

----------


## del28

il est gros comment ton gros ? parce que j'ai les meme mais sont tout ptits. ils ont un mois et demi faut dire

----------


## Houitie

1 cm je dirais. 
Les autres font 2 millimètres

----------


## Origan

C'est petit, un physe. C'est très joli, j'aime bien. Ils font partie des espèces d'escargots qu'on ramène avec les plantes (planorbes, physes, mélanoïdes). Ils sont utiles, ils mangent les parties abimées des plantes et ce que les crevettes vont laisser comme nourriture. Ils sont moins prolifiques que les mélanoïdes.

----------


## Houitie

Oui voilà je l ai ramené avec les plantes.

----------


## del28

ça y est, j'ai des bébés crevettes dans le ptit aqua
sont rikikis trop mignonnes tirant sur le rose  :Smile: 

du coup me vient une question. mais qu'est ce que c'est que ces trucs blancs qui ont l'air de nager dans le grand aqua ?  :: 
parce que vu la taille des bébés du ptit bac, dans le grand bac elles devraient être tout aussi visibles et en fait pas du tout.
ça vous dit à vous des ptits trucs blancs qui sont sur les vitres mais qui à l'occas partent faire une ptite brasse ?

je crois que ce que j'ai dans le grand aqua c'est des ostracodes  :: 
et ils n'ont aucun prédateur. je me disais aussi que c'était bizarre. j'avais plus aucune crevette la dedans et ça pullulait de plus en plus  ::

----------


## Ioko

Des planaires probablement les machins blancs sur les vitres

Les mélanoides sont utiles pour l aération du sable ,la journée ils s enterrent,la nuit ils ressortent

----------


## del28

non c'est pas des planaires. ça j'ai aussi  :: 
c'est vraiment des trucs qui partent nager. les planaires ça rampe  :: 

mais bref, c'est pas bien grave là l'aqua va être vidé, nettoyé, je vire le substrat, je fais tremper les plantes pour les déparasiter et je refais tout de zéro.

des photos du ptit aqua et ses habitantes
vue d'ensemble 


sous le filtre y a le passage secret vers l'arrière de l'aqua. les crevettes adorent. 


la piste de cardio. elles montent, elles descendent, elles montent, elles descendent 


bon on la voit pas hein, mais sur les feuilles derrière y a une nano crevette  :: 
une ptite bien rouge qui traine


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa taaaaaaaaaaaaaaable  :: 
les grosses rouges c'est les filles et les ptites plus transparentes c'est les males


une physe ? (du coup ? c'est ça ?). elle fait la moitié de mon ongle de ptit doigt

----------


## Houitie

Oui c est ca! 
Ici tout le projet tombe à l eau puisque le combattant que je devais récupéré est mort... Donc soit je mets guppys mâles et crevettes... Soit combattant seul. 
Dur dur de choisir

----------


## del28

bon moi je suis team crevettes hein  ::

----------


## del28

je suis super contente,  j'ai découvert une pompe à eau électrique (enfin à piles) chez brico dépot au rayon chaufferie pour 7euros  ::  que je me suis évidemment empressé d'acheter. 
j'espère qu'elle est bien parce que question pompes j'ai pas été très inspirée jusqu'ici

----------


## Ioko

Bonjour,par pompe a eau tu veux dire filtre ou bulleur?

----------


## del28

Pardon, non pompe d'aspiration
pour vider voire nettoyer en adaptant une cloche

----------


## Ioko

Ah oui éffectivement c est utile

----------


## del28

elle est top. je la sens bien costaud contrairement aux 2 pompes chinoises achetées au même prix et pas pratiques du tout (voire HS très vite)

----------


## Houitie

C est normal d avoir déjà un dépôt sur l amphore,  le cache du filtre et le sable? C est moche!!!

----------


## del28

j'en ai eu mais ça s'est arrangé avec le temps. les escargots et crevettes m'ont nettoyé tout ça. tu as juste les physes dans l'aqua ? peut être pas assez pour tous les déchets
(par contre, mon bac vide s'est sali en une semaine de façon incroyable là)

----------


## Ioko

Un seul betta male ou femelle,les femelles se battent aussi  :: ils ne vivent pas en trio,males et femelles se battent aussi 
Les bettas vivent dans des flaques a certaines périodes de l année mais sautent de flaques en flaques,pour moi un 15 l est le minimum !

----------


## Houitie

Oui oui si je prends un bêta il sera seul! 
J ai un 40 litres ! 
Merci pour les algues je vais patienter et vite peupler. J espère ce week end!

----------


## Ioko

Ton aquarium est peut-etre placé trop pres d une fenètre ? j ai eus ce souci d algues vertes aussi pour ça

----------


## Houitie

Non pourtant il est au milieu de ma pièce, jamais de soleil direct. 
On me dit que mon éclairage Led est peut être trop puissant? 
Je vais changer 25% de l eau ce soir et après on ira chercher de quoi peupler.

----------


## del28

attention parce que même si t'as pas de soleil direct, trop de luminosité suffit.
tu vas prendre quoi alors ? t'as trouvé un béta à adopter ?

----------


## del28

aujourd'hui atelier montage d'un meuble faït maïn pour le grand aqua, avant de finir de le mettre en cale sèche
matos : béton cellulaire, planches et peinture que j'avais déjà, bim, 15 balles.
j'adore bricoler pour trois francs six sous. 
là il est monté, faut que je peigne les planches et je mettrai une photo (je suis déjà très contente du résultat)

----------


## del28

et voila

----------


## Houitie

Top! 
Ici je me suis décidée ! Guppy et crevettes me rejoindront bientôt! Je vous ferais des photos!

----------


## del28

::

----------


## Houitie

Et voilà. 5 guppys et une dizaine de crevettes de toutes les couleurs! Le tout sans aller en animalerie c est cool. Luciole est ravie c est une super télé !

----------


## del28

on attend les photos alors  ::

----------


## del28

le grand aqua est rempli et j'y ai mis les plantes qui ont subi une quarantaine dans le fluvermal.
les autres trempent. je les prévois pour ce week end
ma boss m'a filé une fougère d'eau (qui fait bien la gueule  ::  J'espère qu'elle reprendra) et une jolie anubia que j'ai attaché à un bois
je ferai des photos ce dimanche. là il est trop trouble

----------


## Ioko

Tu utilises quoi comme sol nutritif?

----------


## del28

le grand je l'ai refait au JBL manado
le petit je me rappelle plus, c'était un autre substrat

(PS : le substrat JBL manado est très bien parait il mais qu'est ce qu'il est chiant à planter  ::  il est super léger, j'ai du caler quasi tous les pieds avec des boules en pierre de mon boulier. heureusement que j'avais ça sinon tout serait encore en train de flotter là)

PPS : le premier c'était substrat naturel tetra active. la peau du ionf. le manado est bien moins cher

----------


## del28

troupeau de bébés ds le ptit aqua


grand aqua rempli et planté


à gauche la jolie anubia que m'a filé ma boss. je l'adore


le meuble est terminé. tissus que j'ai depuis bien 30 ans, bandes de scratch autocollant et c'est prop
(c'est la vue que j'ai du canap. je peux les zieuter à loisir qd je veux sans changer de place, c'est cool)

----------


## Ioko

Je me laisserais bien tenter par des "hippocampes" d eau douce mais je vais attendre l été pour faire mon aqua dans ma chambre

----------


## del28

j'ai un ptit nouveau dans l'aqua  :: 

toilette de bienvenue (si vous arrivez à voir les creus. enfin au moins la grande)

----------


## Ioko

Tylomédalia ?

----------


## del28

oui

----------


## Origan

J'ai mis le temps mais j'ai retrouvé la boite du filtre : j'ai un Eheim Aquaball 60.  ::

----------


## del28

Ahh merci

----------


## del28

si jamais vous cherchez un bon matos en guise de pompe filtre à eau, je conseille fort fort eheim aquaball (celui d'origan)
j'ai encore eu une mésaventure avec celle que j'ai acheté y a pas si longtemps (ma 3ème qd même pour le ptit aqua  ::  )
du coup j'ai commandé une eheim et c'est vraiment top, je viens de l'installer. elle est silencieuse et hyper pratique

----------


## Houitie

Elle se loge partout? 
La mienne fait du bruit ça m agace mais j ai un "coffre" pour la pompe et je ne tient pas trop à changer

Ici on est envahi par les,algues et les escargots. Ma crevette pleine garde précieusement ses oeufs.

----------


## del28

oui. en fait tu as le support avec ventouses que tu poses et ensuite tu glisses la pompe, c'est très pratique pour l'entretien
attends je te la mesure
15cm de haut et dia 8 (le support à ventouse est un peu plus large. je dirais 12cm)

ce que j'aime bien aussi c'est qu'elle diffuse des bulles d'air sans bruit 
ma pompe JBL de l'autre aqua, qui fonctionne très bien elle, a le même système de tuyau pour faire entrer de l'air pour diffusion. je n'utilise pas cette fonction, ça fait un bruit de ouf et ça m'agace total

----------


## Houitie

Merci !

----------


## del28

sinon coté faune, je suis envahie de physes et j'ai plusieurs spots d'œufs deci delà encore prêts à éclore (par contre RAS coté neritinas, tant mieux)
j'ai bien plus d'algues sur les vitres que dans le grand bac. je nettoie peu, juste la vitre de devant. faut bien que les escargots bouffent  :: 
côté crevettes, les bébés ont bien grandi. avec la nouvelle pompe ils doivent lutter un peu contre le courant selon les endroits dans l'aqua mais y a plein d'endroits sans courant et puis ça les muscle  :: 
et j'ai deux crevettes grainées

----------


## del28

des news
tout le monde va bien. j'ai eu une 2ème portée de crevettes. y a des soirs comme hier ou c'est un ballet continuel de crevettes, minuscules à grandes, qui nagent dans tous les sens. ça dure un moment, c'est vraiment sympa à regarder ce petit ballet aquatique.

sinon, envahie de physes. ça me va bien, le grand aqua aura cyclé dans 8/10 jours, je ferai une petite migration  :: 

par contre, qu'est ce que je vois en milieu de semaine dernières ramper sur la vitre ? des vers  :: 
j'ai à nouveau beaucoup cherché sur internet et en fait je crois que c'est pas des planaires, c'est des paramécies.
c'est dégueu mais inoffensif. mais c'est dégueu.
quand j'aurai des poissons dans le grand bac, j'en transvaserai 4 régulièrement dans le ptit bac pour qu'ils s'occupent de manger ça

----------


## Ptite Chouette

del28 je crois que ce ne sont pas des paramécies, car elles ne rampent pas sur les vitres (dis moi si je me trompe mais ce sont des unicellulaires donc c vraiment minuscule et plutôt différent des vers) mais j'espère pour toi que ce ne sont pas des planaires

En tout cas moi j'ai des planaires, c'est horrible à voir ça je suis bien d'accord !!  ::  et trop petit pour que mes 2 poipoi les mangent… le weekend dernier j'en ai écrasé une avec l'aimant à vitres, quelle horreur quand je me dis que chaque bout va donner un nouveau ver ! D'ailleurs vous aviez trouvé une solution vous ? Perso j'ai essayé des traitements "naturels" mais les vers sont toujours revenus… c'est pas juste par souci d'esthétique, rien que de penser qu'ils soient dans mon aqua me donne des frissons !!

----------


## Poska

Le traitement au dolthène (vermifuge pour chien) a été le seul truc efficace ici, avant qu'ils ne m'exterminent totalement mes pauvres crevettes...

----------


## Aniky

Ici j'ai eu beaucoup de problème suite à l'intrduction de trois poissons (un corydoras et deux néon) d'un patient. En fait 'laqua était à sa fille mais il ne restait que ces trois là et il m'a dit envoyant le mien qu'ils seraient bien là dedans. Quand j'ai vu ses deux néons je lui ai dit oulà ils sont bizarre et il m'a dit qu'ils était bien vieux et étaient comme ca depuis lontempgs. Paf maladie 5 morts. J'ai traité le bac après avoir enlevé les crevettes et quand je le sai remise dedans 3 ont décidé de  sortir du bas dans la nuit et sont mrote. 
Les trois poissons du Monsieur ne sont aps mort, que mes guppys ont été atteinds dont le bébé :/ très dur. 
J'avaisrepris des copains pour les deux néons et pour el corydoras. Je vais rerendre des corydoras mais de la même variété (juli) car ceux pris au début ne sont aps à 100% les même :/ 
Voilà le bac avec ses racines:

Les photo du molly voile, aka LeDesanusseur... Posez pasde questions lol,qui est contamment entrain d'emerder Nécro (le molly noir/orange) en ouvrant sa voile et Balloon le molly ballon (en fond sur la 1er photo on peu voir Johnny Depp le molly noir et blanc):

Ballon, avec un guppy qui fait du photo bombing

Johnny Depp avec sa voile ouverte en mode dégage:


EDIT: zut impossible de remettre les photos droite T_T

----------


## del28

les planaires j'en ai eu et c'était pas pareil. là ils sont tout fins (la photo c'est pas les miens je précise)
pour le moment, j'ai toujours mes nombreux bébés crevettes (je suppose que ce serait les premières impactées)


- - - Mise à jour - - -

ah et ce qui me fait dire que c'est pas des planaires c'est que j'ai mis un piège et que j'ai retrouvé personne à l'intérieur
je vais en remettre un tiens, pour voir

----------


## Aniky

Pour moi ca ressemble a desmacrostomum dont les paramécie font parti. 
Sur la vidéo sous le vers (machinb blanc qui se déplace) n'est pas un planaire mais bien une paramécie:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jeob5v_YCm4

https://www.aquaportail.com/topic-13669-1-urgent-apparition-de-cilies-protozoaires-que-faire.html

http://www.forumaquario.org/t121477-...s-mon-aquarium

----------


## Ptite Chouette

Ah d'accord, je ne voyais pas ça comme ça ! Heureusement que ce ne sont pas des planaires alors !! Il y a un risque, avec les paramécies pour les habitants des aquariums ?

----------


## del28

pour le moment je ne vois pas de changement.
des nouvelles shrimps, les plus agées grandissent bien, pareil pour les physes.

j'en ai de moins en moins, je les pêches à la raclette à vitre, les vers.
vu que j'ai encore essayé le piège et que j'ai ai trouvé plein de physes et une crevette (pas compris comment elle a fait pour passer m'enfin) mais pas de vers. 
et j'ai pas envie de me lancer à nouveau dans un traitement chimique comme pour le premier parce que ça fait du dégat chez les escargots. j'ai fini par perdre tous mes premiers malgré mes précautions et ça m'a bien saoulé

aniky j'ai pas commenté mais ton aqua est très beau
j'espère que les ptits habitants vivront bien le confinement

----------


## del28

j'ai trouvé un néritina vidé de sa substance ..
C'est ça qui est chiant avec les escargots, ils ont le don de disparaitre faire leur vie alors qd ils meurent, pas évident à remarquer
bref, je me disais bien que j'étais pas super contente de l'aqua. je le trouvais trouble, je trouvais que les physes allaient bien haut vers la sortie. pour moi y avait un déséquilibre quelque part. 
enfin ça y est, depuis deux jours l'eau est enfin belle. j'ai trouvé l'escargot bien après la bataille mais ça n'a pas trop eu d'impact

----------


## Houitie

J ai une crevette qui a du pondre. J ai trouvé un mini bébé en changeant un peu d eau. Je l ai remis mais depuis je ne vois rien.  A partir de quel âge on peut les voir à l oeil nu?

----------


## del28

une petite dizaine de jours et ils sont bien visibles. elle est transparente ou rose ?
les roses on les voit plus vite oeuf course

----------


## Houitie

Transparentes! Enfin très très légèrement colorees
J espère que les guppys ne les ont pas mangé !

----------


## Origan

C'est bien ma veine. L'eau de mon aquarium me parait très froide alors que j'ai le chauffage réglé à 24° et mon thermomètre d'aquarium a disparu. Ca tombe pile au moment du confinement.

----------


## del28

mince, comment t'as fait du coup ?
ta pièce est pas chaude, si ?

----------


## Origan

La pièce est à 18-19°. Les crevettes et escargots ont l'air de supporter. Je n'ai pas de poissons. J'ai remis de l'eau chaude.

----------


## Houitie

Depuis le temps....
Voici donc quelques photos des habitants.

----------


## Origan

Il est joli. 
Le mien est envahi de plantes, il faut que j'arrive à les donner ou les vendre.

----------


## nat34

Tu es d'où ?

----------


## Aniky

Ici un poisson est mort. Mais comme il est au boulot je ne peux pas m'en occuper comme il le faudrait. Ca va être la merde et l'hécatombe.

----------


## Houitie

Aniky il y a un souci ce n est pas normal tous ses morts! 
Tu avais fait analyser ton eau il me semble mais il faut chercher ailleurs!

----------


## Aniky

Ah mais j'ai eu un énorme soucis la semaine dernière avecl'aqua: le distribuetur de nourriture est tombé da,s l'aqua avec toute la nourriture, j'ai du changer une énorme partie de l'eau et remettre d'un coup (confinement oblige) de l'eau du robinet froide :/  je pense que c'est ca le soucis.
L'eau est ok, il y a eu un traitement contre les maladies, je ne vois pas quoi chercher d'autres. Les néons, corydoras et molly vont bien. Y a que les guppys qui prennent je ne comprends pas. Je n'en reprendrai pas T_T

----------


## Houitie

Oui c est étrange parce que c est résistant les guppys

----------


## Origan

> Tu es d'où ?


Gironde.

----------


## Aniky

Franchement je comprends pas du tout. Un vendeur de l'animalerie et des gens sur un forum aquario disaient que ca pouvait dépendre de la souche des poissons. Selon d'ou ils viennent plus faible que d'autres.

----------


## nat34

> Gironde.


Un peu loin pour les plantes, dommage

----------


## Houitie

Bébé crevette! J en ai vu au moins 3 ! A suivre

----------


## del28

donne leur un bout de carotte, tu verras les transparents virent orange fluo 
j'en ai un il est couleur ''irradié''  ::

----------


## Houitie

Tu fais cuire les carottes? 
Je leur donne des granulés qui coulent et des feuilles diverses.

----------


## del28

non je leur file cru (un bon bout sinon ça flotte)
j'épluche par contre

----------


## Houitie

Merci. J essaierai demain. Les miennes adorent les grains de riz aussi (cuits)

----------


## superdogs

> donne leur un bout de carotte, tu verras les transparents virent orange fluo 
> j'en ai un il est couleur ''irradié''



Ils/elles prennent la couleur de leur alimentation ?!  ::

----------


## del28

oui comme nous  :: 
mais on le voit pas parce qu'on est plus grand que les crevettes (carotène)

----------


## superdogs

Oui, c'est logique... 
Plus je suis ce topic, plus je me dis que ce n'est pas pour moi. N'empêche, j'aime bien voir chez les autres  ::

----------


## Houitie

C est vachement sympa. Je passe un temps fou à les observer.

----------


## del28

moi aussi  :: 
je les adore mes creucreux

----------


## superdogs

Je vous crois sur parole ! mais alors, quel entretien, quels soucis...

----------


## del28

alors moi j'ai eu une merde de vilains vers ds le premier aqua, c'est vrai.
mais sinon l'entretien ça se limite à changer 15% d'eau toutes les 2 semaines
et perso je donne à manger tous les 3/4 jours
le reste du temps je les regarde  ::

----------


## doriant

du coté aspiration, est-ce que c bien necessaire d'avoir un robinet double plutot que simple ?

----------


## del28

j'ai pas compris la question moi Dodo ::

----------


## doriant

du coté du tuyau d'aspiration, est-ce qu'il vaut mieux installer un robinet double ou bien simple ca suffit amplement ?

----------


## del28

j'ai tjrs pas compris  :: 

de quel tuyau d'aspiration tu parles ?
(toi t'as un gros aqua je crois, tu dois avoir une install un peu plus chiadée que nous autres avec nos petits bacs de rien du ttou)

----------


## Origan

> Je vous crois sur parole ! mais alors, quel entretien, quels soucis...


Pas forcément : c'est débuter un aquarium qui demande des connaissances et qui regroupe les principaux soucis. Une fois le mini écosystème à peu près stabilisé, l'entretien va vite surtout pour maintenir des red cherry qui ne sont pas des animaux très exigeants sur les paramètres de l'eau ni sur la nourriture. 
Le mien, je m'en occupe assez peu en fait. Ca fait 11 ans qu'il est rôdé.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> du coté aspiration, est-ce que c bien necessaire d'avoir un robinet double plutot que simple ?


J'ai un 60l, j'ai un aspirateur manuel à 10 (le truc qu'on met en branle en aspirant l'autre bout du tuyau avec la bouche...  ::  ).
Je pense que tu trouveras plus de réponses sur les forums aquario, là où les gens ont de gros aquariums et de belles installations.

----------


## doriant

Nan del du tout, c juste que j'ai un filtre a l'exterieur donc faut securiser un max surtout pour les flippées comme moi qui ont tendance a faire les mauvais gestes. Mais vu les circonstances magasins, et les miennes, je pourrai pas attendre 1mois de recevoir des pieces donc je vais mettre le gros filtre que j'avais acheté ya longtemps, les robinets sont sous le capot donc on va voir ce que ca donne, en espérant ne pas galérer des heures a amorcer. 

Les sites d'aqua c'est trop savant pour moi lool, et c vrai que j'ai personne autour de moi qui s'y connaisse vraiment. J'ai demandé qq temps avant le confinement à un vendeur de se faire un billet en venant m'aider a tt installer, il m'a dit en gros : je pense pas que ce sera rentable pour vous, amenez-la moi et je vous expliquerai si besoin. Voilà quoi il avait vraiment pas envie lool.

----------


## Origan

Il y a des forums où les anciens expliquent simplement pour être accessible aux débutants. On acquiert les connaissances peu à peu, comme tout le monde, tout aquariophile reconnu a commencé en n'y connaissant rien et en apprenant peu à peu. Il ne faut pas craindre de t'inscrire et de demander à ce qu'on t'explique simplement car tu débutes.

Et puis, tu ne dois pas être la première à te poser cette question sur le fonctionnement d'un filtre extérieur, donc il doit déjà y avoir des topics où des gens ont expliqué comment faire.

----------


## doriant

oh g la notice d'un allemand retranscrit que je vais suivre à la lettre. Les avis sont très bons mais les messages exposent surtout des pb, des defaillances  ::  et comme je psychote, meme un truc qu'est etudié pr se desencastrer j'hesite et me demande comment on fait si le ressort pete lool.


mise à jour :
changement de pompe :
>>

----------


## Origan

Petit bémol : ça deviendra vite petit pour le poisson rouge.


Je crois que c'est officiel : mon chauffage est mort. 

D'abord, j'ai cru à un coup en douce de ma mère pour ne pas "user du courant"(sic) du genre le débrancher dans notre dos (comme avec l'éclairage). Mais après achat d'un nouveau thermomètre (l'ancien ayant mystérieusement disparu) et vérification la nuit qu'il est bien branché, force est de constater qu'il est simplement décédé. :/ 
Enfin, l'aquarium reste à 19°, la température ambiante, ce qui n'est pas catastrophique donc ça peut attendre le déconfinement.
Mais zut, il n'est pas si vieux que ça :/

----------


## del28

ah flute, ici tout le monde va bien.
j'ai trois escargots qui sont morts mais les 3 restants sont en pleine forme
les creucreu se reproduisent tranquilou, les plantes vont bien, tout va bien  :: 

mon grand aqua par contre, bou qu'il est pas beau. m'enfin, tant que je pourrai mettre personne dedans, je le laisse tourner comme ça, avec ses algues, ses saletés et tout et tout (d'ailleurs les algues ça commence à se tasser)

----------


## Houitie

ici les algues c est la misère. Je ne comprends pas d ou vient le problème.. . Et les 2 poissons contre les algues sont morts... a 2 jours d intervalles alors que tous les autres vont bien. j aimerais bien avoir plein de crevettes mais il n y a pas d oeufs donc ça ne risque pas trop.. .

----------


## Segusia52

> ici les algues c est la misère. Je ne comprends pas d ou vient le problème.. . Et les 2 poissons contre les algues sont morts...


Quelle couleur, les algues ? Et puis des poissons contre les algues, ça n'existe ps vraiment. On les présente souvent comme ça, mais ce n'est pas leur job.

----------


## Origan

C'est ce que j'allais dire pour les poissons. 
Perso, ces temps-ci, j'ai une reprise d'algues vertes, ça ressemble de visu et au toucher à mon ancienne boule de cladophora, elle a dû disséminé des bouts un peu partout en éclatant et ça reprend. Pour l'instant, je l'enlève manuellement (à la rigueur, je peux la rouler de nouveau en boule et en faire une nouvelle). C'est sans doute un problème de luminosité et trop de nutriments pour elles dans mon cas. 
Heureusement, il y a beaucoup de plantes en concurrence donc ces algues ne sont pas très envahissantes chez moi. 
J'ai quelques algues vertes sur les parois, mais rien de méchant. 
Je verrais à changer les paramètres de lumière et l'emplacement de l'aquarium dès que j'aurais un chez-moi où je pourrais faire ce que je veux (soupir de lassitude).

Un ancien pote avait des algues brunes filamenteuses, et chez lui en revanche c'était problématique. Il n'arrivait pas à s'en débarrasser et ça faisait mourir les autres plantes.


Houitie, tu as des fiches sur chaque algue sur les sites d'aquariophilie.

----------


## Segusia52

Algues vertes en général excès de lumière, voire  soleil direct.
Algues brunes : souvent nitrates.

----------


## del28

as tu de la plante à pousse rapide houitie ?
dans mon ptit aqua, j'ai remis toutes mes plantes à pousse rapide, j'ai un peu d'algues brunes uniquement sur les feuilles d'une fougère, mais c'est vraiment pas problématique pour le moment
plus tu auras de plantes, moins tu auras d'algues
par exemple une plante comme ça, c'est une limnophila sessiliflora. ça se trouve facilement en rayon aqua en jardinerie
ça pousse vite (et donc ça mange ce que les algues aiment et donc ça limite les algues). il suffit de la couper quand elle devient trop longue
mes crevettes l'adorent, elle sont beaucoup dedans le soir
(le truc filandreux qui descend sur la droite, c'est les racines d'une laitue d'eau. j'en parle plus bas)



une autre plante qui consomme beaucoup de ce que les algues aiment c'est la laitue d'eau. ça se pose sur la flotte mais ses racines descendent et pareil, les crevettes adorent se coller dedans
(ça envahit pas mal, moi je retire régulièrement les petits rejets pour que la lumière se diffuse bien partout. quoique, je dis ça mais ça fait un moment que j'en ai pas retiré, j'en ai plein la surface et ça n'a l'air d'incommoder aucune plante)
combien avais tu de crevettes au départ ?
je n'ai eu aucun petit pendant 3 mois. j'avais une dizaine de crevettes. on m'en a redonné une dizaine et là elles ont commencé à se reproduire


sinon je suppose que tu as un ptit chauffage ? le mien est à 24/25
là mes crevettes n'ont pas regrainé depuis le confinement et ça correspond donc à la période ou j'ai changé l'eau avec de l'eau du robinet
au changement de cette semaine, je leur ai filé de l'eau déminéralisée (pour fers à vapeur) pour adoucir un peu parce que je pense que l'eau est trop dure pour elles (d'ailleurs mes ptits escargots non plus ne pondent plus depuis le confinement, alors qu'ils étaient très prolifiques avant)

ton aqua est dans un endroit ou la lumière est plutôt sombre ? ça peut aussi expliquer les algues, trop de lumière.

les lindernia rotundifolia sont sympas aussi et poussent assez vite

----------


## Houitie

Les algues sont de grands filaments verts. Il paraît que c est le signe que l aquarium à une bonne eau. On m a conseillé de mettre dans le noir pendant 48h pour les éliminer. Cz n a pas fonctionné donc toutes les semaines je retire avec une brosse.  ça s accroche aux vitres, aux graviers, aux plantes... J en ai pour plus d une heure toutes les,semaines et il en reste toujours un peu. 

J ai 3 sortes de plantes dont 2 à croissance rapide. Ça commence à être vraiment bien planté ! 

Je mets dz l eau du robinet, j ai fait testé mon eau à deux endroits différents et les deux m ont dit que c était parfait.

Mes crevettes se reproduisent +++ pour moi il y en a même un peu trop. Les crevettes se sont reproduit une seule et unique fois. Il doit y avoir 5/6 bébés survivants. Les guppy ont mange les autres... Je me suis renseigné sur dzs forums d'aquariophilie  et j ai eu des conseils pas top... Écraser les physes vivantes pour que les crevettes les mangent... Supprimer mes crevettes actuelles car transparentes pour rn mettre des colorés ...

----------


## del28

ahh j'avais compris que tes crevettes ne se reproduisaient pas sorry
les algues vertes dans mon grand aqua, effectivement, je les ai diminué en laissant dans la pénombre
il faut que j'ajoute des plantes à croissance rapide.
écraser les physes ? pas très cool en effet. mais pourquoi faire, je comprend pas bien. 
je donne une carotte de temps en temps aux miennes et qqes granulés pour crevettes 2 fois par semaine
et à l'occasion, je leur donne aussi un comprimé de spiruline. elles se jettent dessus

sinon pour les bébés, j'ai de tout. des transparentes et des rouges. je me vois pas tuer les transparentes
chez mes premières 10 adultes, à part 2, toutes les crevettes transparentes étaient des ptits males
le lot suivant que j'ai acheté chez un particulier, c'était que des très rouges, males comme femelles

----------


## Houitie

Désolée ce sont mes escargots qui se reproduisent +++...  Le confinement ne me réussi pas lol c était l heure de la sieste. Mes crevettes j ai eu qu une ponte en 3 mois

----------


## del28

t'en as combien des crevettes ?
elles sont peut être pas en age pour la plupart
si tu vois un ptit triangle un peu brillant juste derrière la tête (rouge qd elles sont rouges, un peu moins translucide pour les transparentes), c'est que la crevette est prête à être fécondée

----------


## Houitie

Aucune idée de leur âge. J ai 4/5 adultes. Je pense en remettre après le confinement !

----------


## Aniky

ici j'ai vraiment peur de retrouver l'aquarium du boulot :/  Mes collègues savent pas doser la nourriture etc j'ai vraiment peur.  L'eau est jaune mais normal car plus du tout de charbon dans le filtre donc lundi avec le déconfinement j'irai en acheter.

----------


## del28

> Aucune idée de leur âge. J ai 4/5 adultes. Je pense en remettre après le confinement !


oui je pense que ce sera bien pour elles d'être un peu plus nombreuses
ici j'ai vu la différence tout de suite question arrivée de ptits bouchons

----------


## doriant

pr les algues vertes ca peut etre pb de phosphates, phosex mis ds l'aqua les réduit très fortement. voir aussi l'insuffisance de filtration.

----------


## une chti'mi

je ne sais pas où tu es Houitie mais si jamais j'ai des crevettes en trop. Je peux en donner.

----------


## Houitie

je suis du 49 limite 44. J habite à côté d Ancenis et je bosse à côté de Nantes ! si tu n es pas trop loin ce serait avec plaisir !

----------


## une chti'mi

J habite au nord de Nantes et y travaille. Je travaille dans le centre de Nantes. Quand tout cela sera rentré, un peu, dans l'ordre, on peut essayer de voir un lieu qui pourrait nous convenir toutes les deux.
Elles pondent bien. J'ai souvent des petites crevettes.

----------


## Houitie

super! volontiers oui !

----------


## Aniky

J'ai trouvé d'énormes sangsues hier dans l'aquarium et une nouvelle aujourd'hui. J'ai isolé des poissons fatigué hier et ils ont l'air d'aller un peu mieux. Je me demande si mes soucis ne viennent pas de là.

----------


## del28

c'est des planaires ?

----------


## Aniky

> c'est des planaires ?


Non c'est des sangsues. Je n'en ai pas retrouvé ouf

----------


## doriant

j'en ai pas encore eu heureusement, est-ce que tu sais d'où ca vient ? tes plantes tu les achetes sur site spé ou en animalerie ?

Tu as raison quand tu dis qu'un aqua c extra mais que ca peut etre vite la merde et compliqué a redresser. Perso depuis mes debuts, là g enfin redressé, c un pur bonheur, c stable, bcp moins d'entretien, mon pr moins stressé a arreté de tout deterrer, mais keske j'en ai ch** avant.

----------


## Aniky

J'en avais acheté en magasin spé et animalerie. Je me souviens qu'avant d'avoir les poissons j'avais acheté chez aquaplante et floraquatic et il y en avait une. Après j'ai acheté en animalerie. Du coup impossible de savoir d'ou ca vient. J'aid e la peine pour elles sachant qu'elles n'ont rien demandé. Ca peut expliquer la mor des poissons à l'usure et du coup des escargots. J'ai eu plusieurs pic ou les escargots ont explosés puis leur population à chuté brutalement. 

C'est quand tout av c'est le top. j'espère qu'ici ca ira en s'arrangeant. j'ai toujours Baloon (le molly ballon) et des guppys en quarantaine et ils vont mieux (ne restent plus au fond etc).

----------


## Segusia52

Bonjour, je ne me sens pas de relire les 1747 posts précédents pour éventuellement y trouver le sujet.  :: 

Je refais totalement mon 240 L en agréable villégiature pour mes gentils axolotls.

Je vais commander mon décor (sable de Loire et plantes) en ligne.

Vos avis, SVP, sur les sites spécialisés (surtout sur la qualité) ?  ::

----------


## Segusia52

Mais encore ???   ::

----------


## Aniky

Ne prends pas aquaplante et floraquatic j ai eu des sangsue avec des plantes commandées chez eux mais impossible de savoir lequel des deux.

----------


## Houitie

Perso je suis inscrite sur des pages aquariophilie sur fb et il y a plein de dons échanges ou bonnes affaires

----------


## une chti'mi

C'est possible d'avoir des noms de forums? Je réfléchis à refaire le mien...

----------


## Segusia52

> Perso je suis inscrite sur des pages aquariophilie sur fb et il y a plein de dons échanges ou bonnes affaires


Et ça s'organise comment ? Il y a des envois ? Les gens sont fiables ? C'est que je suis loin de tout, sans moyen de transport.

Je suis un peu à la bourre car cet été je vais accueillir un troisième axo rescapé d'une vie très difficile.

Aujourd'hui, je refais les joints (après une fuite spectaculaire avec une belle cataracte en prime... :: )

----------


## Segusia52

> j ai eu des sangsue avec des plantes commandées chez eux


Faut les élever pour les revendre à des centres de soins d'hirudothérapie  :: !!

----------


## Aniky

> Faut les élever pour les revendre à des centres de soins d'hirudothérapie !!


Elles aiment pas le sang humain xD Sont difficile ces bestioles  ::

----------


## Houitie

Non je me déplace !

----------


## nat34

Fait suer, pas moyen de trouver des plantes....

----------


## Poska

Les plantes je les prends sur ebay, il y a des lots vraiment pas chers, j'ai jamais été déçue par la qualité (toujours le même vendeur)
Pour éviter les invités indésirables, le bain d'eau gazeuse fait des miracles.

----------


## Nadia85

Je voudrais refaire le mien mais pas avec des poissons ou alors faire autre chose de l'aquarium....

----------


## del28

crevettes, c'est sympa
non ? pas de crevettes non plus ?

----------


## Aniky

Ecrevisse ? Crabes ?

----------


## Nadia85

Je sais pas de trop..... La c'est surtout pour m'occuper.... Mais si on part en vacances faut les nourrir....

----------


## del28

distributeur de bouffe et le tour est joué 
ou alors crevettes sitter

----------


## Nadia85

Je vais me renseigner merci

----------


## del28

ou alors tu fais jardin aquatique
comme ça t'es pas embêtée

----------


## Nadia85

J'y avais pensé aussi. C'est pas facile y'a pas non plus des possibilités de ouf...

----------


## del28

oh ben quand même, t'as pas mal de plantes différentes disponibles

----------


## Nadia85

Nan mais a part faire un autre aquarium..... Avec de l'eau.....

----------


## Segusia52

En aquascaping (aquarium hollandais : beaucoup de plantes, peu de poissons) on fait des merveilles...Quel volume avez-vous ?

----------


## Nadia85

60 l

Je n'avais mas vo votre réponse

----------


## Segusia52

60 litres, c'est pratique. Allez voir tous les tutos sur le web, ça fait rêver...Il y en a pléthore  ::  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZtAUpkaR4Y

----------


## Nadia85

Ou un bernard l'hermite.....

----------


## Nadia85

Pièce jointe 440162

----------


## del28

mon gros aqua s'est mis à fuir ce week end  ::  la tuile
du coup j'en ai racheté un, ça urgeait trop
(je crois que c'est moi qui ai provoqué ça en bougeant la partie ventouse de la pompe qui colle très très bien. bon, y avait surement une ptite faiblesse de jointage qd même hein)

mon voisin va me réparer le fuyard, je lui trouverai bien un usage un jour

----------


## Segusia52

> Je lui trouverai bien un usage un jour


Au voisin ??  :: 

Je viens de refaire l'intégralité des joints de mon 240 l. Je ne pensais pas que ce serait aussi simple...et agréable !

Pas comme la corvée de rinçage du nouveau gravier.  ::

----------


## del28

oui en fait ça y est je sais quoi utiliser, j'aurai pas besoin du voisin au final

le nouvel aqua est rempli, planté, y a plus qu'à attendre que ça ait cyclé et j'installe enfin mes crevettes que je veux séparer des autres (j'ai des rouges et des transparentes)
dans un mois je me mets en quête de qqes garçon guppys

----------


## Segusia52

Le mien aussi vient d'être mis "en route". Un vrai palace à destination des deux axoltols que j'ai récupérés fortuitement à l'automne 2017 et qui sont devenus bien beaux.

J'ai hâte de les voir déambuler dans leur royaume.

En parallèle, on vient de me proposer de récupérer un "tit axo bien solitaire qui a eu un début de vie très difficile et qui végète en ce moment dans n petit espace à REIMS.

Son proprio va partir à l'étranger à la fin de l'été. D'où l'urgence.

Problème habituel : le faire venir vers l'échangeur de l'A31 à ROLAMPONT, ou vers LaNGRES, CHAUMONT...

Je lance une demande de covoiturage, mais je n'y crois pas trop.

http://www.rescue-forum.com/recherch...proche-184826/

----------


## Gwenie

Pour votre demande de covoiturage, avez-vous posté votre annonce sur des groupes fb de covoiturages? Je ne l'ai pas vue passer; elle y serait sans doute plus visible.

----------


## phacélie

Je crois que Segusia n'a pas de compte fb (je n'en ai pas non plus) peut-être quelqu'un qui en a un pourrait le faire pour elle ?

----------


## del28

je mets aussi mes photos là  :: 
un jour, y aura des poissons la dedans

fabrication d'un bassin (à plantes aquatiques pour le moment donc)

un vieux frigo (je sais pas de quand il date mais il est isolé à la laine de verre. ça doit plus se faire depuis un moment ..)


désossage, bouchage des trous


un ptit doublage de l'isolation au polystirene


mise en place de la bache (tache atroce)


et voilà. manque plus qu'une margelle et un jour, je ferai une finition bois tout autour. en attendant, du canisse.

----------


## doriant

le resultat est top ! comment ca se passe niveau gaz/susbstances toxiques, ya un desossage particulier a faire ?

----------


## del28

je n'ai rien percé en fait. tout fait corps avec le compresseur.en circuit fermé 
du coup j'emmènerai tout d'un bloc à la déchetterie au rayon qui va bien

- - - Mise à jour - - -

je mettrai une photo avec les plantes quand elles auront pris leurs marques; d'ici deux ou trois jours  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

ah et sinon j'ai prévu une petite pompe à eau solaire.
je file la commander d'ailleurs  ::

----------


## Segusia52

Un avis sur les rampes LED à poser au dessus de l'aquarium cuve ouverte ?

Jusqu'ici - enfin, depuis 15 ans tout de même - j'avais deux néons T8 dans le couvercle de mon aqua.
Le ballast vient de griller et, si tant est que je retrouve le modèle, il va falloir découper le plastique pour y accéder.

Pour les axos, je préfère ne plus mettre de couvercle, mais pour les plantes il me faut un éclairage a minima.

Je me demande donc si les rampes LED sont adaptées. Le rendu des couleurs est pas mal, mais on dit que le spectre est assez étroit pour les plantes ?

Et bon ou pas pour les axos ??  ::

----------


## del28

regarde voir la vidéo. 
il est sympa le présentateur (il a installé une lampe extérieur dans son aqua. donc je supposer que c'est possible)
ah mince il parle pas de la lumière. d'habitude il est plus technique que ça (m'enfin je crois que là, c'est spécial mômes  :: )

----------


## Segusia52

Marrant...les mouflets ont dû bien s'amuser à faire de la figuration  :: 

Mais pas mal d'erreurs...
En particulier sur le fait d'en adopter un tout seul, les pots "cassés" (arrêtes tranchantes), le nourrissage quotidien (trop fréquent pour des adultes).

Il devrait dire aussi que ça peut atteindre 30 cm (les miens font 22 et 25) et surtout que ça peut vivre 15 ans (vu que c'est les parents qui devront en hériter quand les gosses s'en lasseront ou partiront de la maison ...

----------


## Segusia52

Une vieille bouteille de Vosne-Romanée 1964 à qui trouvera le point commun entre mon chien, mes chats et mes axolotls.

Un indice : pas le cas avec mon 'tit zoziau mandarin.  ::

----------


## phacélie

Ça ne doit pas être ça, c'est trop facile  ::  : carnivores/végétarien ?

----------


## doriant

c une histoire de territoire, ou d'oqpation de l'espace ?

----------


## Segusia52

...tous des gloutons avec 4 pattes et une longue queue, mais c'est pas ça !!  ::

----------


## doriant

pas demain que je ravitaillerai ma cave.

----------


## phacélie

Ils roupillent toute la journée  ::

----------


## Segusia52

Ben non, justement  !!!  ::

----------


## phacélie

Ils font c*nnerie sur c*nnerie (de ton point de vue) alors ?  ::

----------


## doriant

zozio c le seul a obeir ou avoir retenu ses gammes ?

----------


## phacélie

C'est le seul qui ne déterre pas les plantations de segusia, je dirais, m'enfin, si ça se trouve, c'est juste parce qu'il n'y a pas accès  ::

----------


## Segusia52

Gagné !!!  Mais je ne me souviens plus où nous avons planqué le cadavre de ladite bouteille de Vosne-Romanée que nous avions piquée en douce et sifflée il y a un certain temps avec une copine pour fêter le bac.

Torchées, nous fûmes !

Connaissant l'âme écologiste passionnée de Phacélie, je ne doute pas - si on exhume un jour cette pièce (vide) de collection de son sarcophage de poussière - qu'elle préférera que l'objet parte au recyclage, en dépit de sa haute valeur sentimentale.

Au nom de la planète, merci   :: !

----------


## phacélie

:: 

Je me doutais bien que c'était de l'arnaque ton truc  :: , mais j'osais espérer au moins une photo de la bête vide  ::

----------


## Segusia52

Celle là est à 960 ...

Ouais, ben c'est pas moi qui ai fait des télé-apéros pendant le confinement, à en rouler par terre !

----------


## phacélie

::  ::

----------


## del28

j'ai des poissons rouges (4) dans mon bassin  :: 



j'ai eu un poisson rouge qd j'étais gamine. le pauvre, quand j'y pense. on avait un aquarium qui devait pas faire plus de 20 litres pour lui. on nous l'avait offert. bon y avait qd même filtration et tout et tout mais de ce que je lis maintenant sur ces petits êtres ... 
cela dit, de 2/3cm, qd on l'a donné 3 ans plus tard c'était un gros pépère bien dodu qui avait doublé en taille. j'espère que les gens à qui on l'a donné lui ont offert une meilleure qualité de vie. bref ..

du coup, je suis en train de me cultiver poissons rouges et j'apprend avec stupeur qu'ils sont végétariens principalement  ::  je leur ai acheté un gros bidon de bouffe  ::  il va me durer 20 ans le pot. dans le bassin y a tout ce qu'il faut en algues (et petit insecte à l'occasion), je vais pas les nourrir super super souvent je pense.
pour l'instant ils sont un peu intimidés et ils filent au fond dès que je me pointe (ils restent au milieu sinon, ils s'habitueront peut être à moi, j'aimerais bien) mais après être restés tous les quatre à gauche du bassin, ils commencent à explorer un peu

----------


## Segusia52

Ils ont quelle taille, ces monstres aquatiques ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> pour l'instant ils sont un peu intimidés


Ça doit être ça, s'ils rougissent ...

----------


## del28

5 cm grosso modo
j'ai le temps d'agrandir  ::

----------


## Segusia52

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qf1Uew_HVs

----------


## del28

ils ont trouvé leur grotte. quand je me pointe, ils filent dedans
la grotte c'est le tiroir du fridge que j'ai posé sur le coté, pour pouvoir poser mes plantes de berge
ça leur fait une super cachette 

je leur donnerai à manger demain ou après demain qd ils seront plus à l'aise
je sens que je vais passer des heures à les regarder mes pouascailles  ::  
par contre impossible de les différencier. peut être que je les reconnaitrai par le caractère

----------


## phacélie

Ils sont omnivores, oui mais franchement ils aiment beaucoup manger des vers de vase, chasser les larves aquatiques  :: 
Dès qu'ils auront compris que tu les nourris, ils viendront te voir quand tu t'approches  :: 
Sinon, tu as un filtre dans ton bassin ? Parce qu'ils sont cracras, un peu, les poissons rouges  :: 
Edit : j'suis bête, je suppose que tu veux faire un genre de poubellarium, donc pas de filtre...

----------


## del28

oui j'ai lu pour le cracra
pour ça qu'il faut pas que je les nourrisse trop, qu'ils se débrouillent avec ce qu'ils ont.
cela dit j'ai lu quelqu'un qui a approx le même litrage que moi avec bcp plus de PR (ils se sont reproduits) et il n'a pas de souci. il rajoute tous les jours un complément d'eau et fait un grand nettoyage à chaque printemps
on verra comment ça se passe
je ne sais pas si c'est un hasard mais j'ai beaucoup moins de physes d'un coup d'un seul (elles sont arrivées avec mes laitues d'eau des aquas), j'ai vu que des grosses  :: 

ils ont passé une bonne nuit, je leur ai donné qqes flocons tout à l'heure qu'ils sont venu gober vite fait, ils sont bien vivaces. avant les flocons y en a un qui est monté et je suis sure qu'il m'a vu  ::  il a plongé rapidos

----------


## phacélie

Oh, ben oui, ils ont dû manger tout ce qu'ils ont trouvé à la taille de leur bouche, d'autant plus si tu les as achetés en animalerie où ils sont affamés, quasiment pas nourris pour que l'eau reste transparente avec le minimum d'entretien :/

C'est étonnant qu'ils aient pu se reproduire dans un "petit" volume (ce que tu as lu), enfin pas qu'ils aient frayé/ procréé mais qu'il y ait eu des survivants à la voracité des plus gros qui adorent manger les oeufs et les alevins.

----------


## del28

ben écoutes je me prononce pas, je ne sais pas ce qui est possible  ::  (rapport à la reproduction)
oui je les ai acheté à coté.
j'ai cherché ici et sur le bon coin, j'en ai trouvé mais c'était des mastodontes
les miens vont me laisser le temps de réfléchir à plus grand
sinon y avait possibilité de faire un échange ou d'avoir en ligne mais j'aime pas trop l'idée de faire voyager un poisson par la poste

ah ben ils se sont goinfrés alors. tant mieux. ils ont brouté des algues aussi pas mal. y a des endroits ou elles sont plus rases  ::

----------


## Segusia52

> t je suis sure qu'il m'a vu  il a plongé rapidos


C'est sensible à ce point-là ??  :: 

Le cracra et les échanges gazeux des poissons, c'est génial "à pas cher" pour la croissance des plantes.

Chez moi, les oeufs des physes sont arrivés sous les feuilles du nénuphar, et elles me tiennent les parois du bassin nickel.

----------


## phacélie

Ben oui, c'est sensible, d'abord ce sont des proies et pas seulement des prédateurs et ensuite quand ils ont vécu dans un aqua d'animalerie, c'est x fois par jour qu'une épuisette au bout d'un humain est plongée dans l'eau à la poursuite d'eux.

Oui, c'est bien pour la croissance des plantes (nitrates), parfois un peu trop même (eau verte, algues, du coup tu ne vois plus rien) mais ça peut être dangereux pour eux, les poissons (nitrites).

----------


## Segusia52

> c'est x fois par jour qu'une épuisette au bout d'un humain est plongée dans l'eau à la poursuite d'eux.


Justement, la bouille à DEL, ça devrait rassurer, non ?   :: 




> Oui, c'est bien pour la croissance des plantes (nitrates), parfois un peu trop même (eau verte, algues, du coup tu ne vois plus rien) mais ça peut être dangereux pour eux, les poissons (nitrites).


Faut pas prendre le truc à l'envers. Si le bassin est bien cyclé, depuis le temps qu'il est en eau, la nitrification doit être établie et le pic de nitrites ne reviendra pas.

Quant aux nitrates, ils _"ne présentent pas de réel danger pour les habitants du bassin: une concentration maxi de 50 mg/litre est admise en maintenance de bassin de jardin."_

C'est beaucoup facile d'équilibrer un bassin de cette taille (même un frigo  :: ) qu'un aquarium.

Je craindrais beaucoup plus un bassin à l'eau "propre" et, pendant qu'on y est, sans plantes, comme on en voit souvent. Où on parachute de pauvres poissons, pour ne pas écrire q'on les jette.

----------


## del28

oui le mien est bien peuplé en plantes, de fond, de berge et de surface
au début les algues ça me souciait beaucoup et au final, tant qu'y a pas invasion c'est plutot très bon signe pour un bassin
les miennes ça va, elles tapissent mais ça reste raisonnable

----------


## Segusia52

Bref, un palace pour poiscaille ?

----------


## phacélie

Hey, je n'ai pas dit que les nitrates étaient dangereux pour les poissons, juste que l'eau verte, ça arrive, et que tu ne vois plus les poissons , ce qui peut être embêtant a fortiori quand tu débutes et que tu t'inquiètes de savoir si tout va bien  :: 

Quant aux nitrites, il semble que le cycle puisse se faire différemment selon les cas et prendre de 3 semaines (à peu près le cas de del, il me semble) à 1 mois et demi.

----------


## Segusia52

Je pensais que son bassin était en route depuis bien plus longtemps, depuis le temps qu'on suit le feuilleton  :: .

Del, ça serait intéressant d'avoir un petit suivi de la température de l'eau, non ? Pour voir si le frigo est bien isolé.

----------


## del28

là le bassin est à 21
pris dans un coin au soleil

----------


## phacélie

21° par ces chaleurs, c'est super  ::

----------


## del28

oui j'étais super contente qd j'ai lu le thermomètre hier
c'est de bon augure pour cet hiver, vu que le but c'est que les poissons vivent dans le bassin à l'année

----------


## Segusia52

Trop, c'est trop !  24 ° la nuit, ça devient mortel !

Mes axolotls viennent de partir en estive dans leur ashram minimaliste au sous-sol, où pour le moment, on tourne autour de 21°/22°.




Le tube, c'est leur cachette, et dans le sac qui flotte, j'ai mis un bloc réfrigérant pour glacière avec lequel ils ne sont pas directement en contact.

Après, c'est la cave mais bon, sans lumière du jour...et ça sent la goutte de prune. Faudrait pas qu'ils finissent torchés.

Je vais en profiter pour replanter tout ce que ces salopiauds m'ont consciencieusement déterré.

----------


## del28

pourquoi tu dis trop c'est trop et tu parles de 24 ?  :: 
si c'est pour mes poissouillous le bassin est à 21 après une journée complète au soleil en pleine canicule.  tempé prise en surface là ou y a eu le soleil toute la journée
c'est top au contraire. non ? ça veut dire que la double isolation fait le job aussi
il fait forcément égal ou plus frais que ça la nuit dans l'bassin. pas plus chaud que dans les conditions de jour

----------


## Segusia52

> pourquoi tu dis trop c'est trop et tu parles de 24 ?


Je parle de chez moi la nuit, et de mes axolotls.


L'*Axolotl* est poïkilotherme, c'est-à-dire que son sang est froid et que sa *température* corporelle dépend de la *température* de son environnement, d'où l'importance capitale de ce paramètre. L'idéal consiste à maintenir ses *Axolotls* à une *température* qui oscille entre 16 et 18°C.

On tolère jusqu'à 22°, au delà, il est en danger.

https://axo-exo.jimdofree.com/l-aqua...ram%C3%A8tres/

----------


## del28

mes ptits poissons sont des voraces finis
aujourd'hui j'ai rempoté mes plantes d'eau dans des paniers plus appropriés et j'ai pu voir le nettoyage qu'ils m'ont fait.
quasiment plus d'algues, ils m'ont tout brouté  :: 

j'ai un solitaire dans le lot. il y a quasi tjrs trois PR ensemble et lui tout seul ailleurs. du coup ça m'embête. il aurait peut être fallu que j'en ai un de plus pour lui tenir compagnie peut être
et j'ai un gros glouton. il attend pas, je mets qqes flocons et pouf, dans la minute il monte, il repart il revient ... il ne laisse pas grand chose aux potes

----------


## phacélie

Tu es sûre que c'est toujours le même ? Il mange ? il nage normalement ?
Pour la nourriture, personnellement, je préfère leur donner des granulés, ils mettent plus longtemps à les "mâcher", en plus il en existe qui flottent et d'autres non, ça permet de nourrir à différents étages et du coup  même les goinfres ne peuvent pas être partout ni avaler en un éclair.

----------


## del28

y en a une partie qui descend dans l'eau et qui est mangée
le tout seul, oui il est en forme, il est juste souvent tout seul

qd j'aurai fini les flocons, je regarderai pour les granulés (m'enfin vu la quantité, c'est pas demain la veille  ::  )

----------


## phacélie

Ben c'est peut-être son choix alors d'être un peu seul  ::

----------


## del28

j'ai une question idiote  :: 
pourquoi y a que de la bache noire ? parce que mon eau est plutot limpide mais tout ce noir, on voit pas bien le fond
ça serait un problème un bout de bache blanche au fond ? (oui hein ?)

----------


## phacélie

Il n'y pas de question idiote.
En fait, au fond d'un bassin,il y a de la vase normalement très vite, je dirais que c'est pour ça  ::

----------


## Segusia52

...sécurisant pour les poissons, et trop de lumière réfléchie, ça ferait des dégâts sur plantes et poissons.

Et puis imaginez la crasse sur le blanc (car il y en a forcément !).

Dans un étang, vu  d'un oeil  de poisson, le haut n'est pas comme le bas, non ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ben c'est peut-être son choix alors d'être un peu seul


Peut-être qu'il en a ras les ouïes de leur bavardage...

----------


## doriant

c ideal que la nourriture soit mangée rapidement. Perso ds l'aqua avec differentes especes, comme souligne phacelie faut respecter les plans d'occupation et pr ca je donne diverses formes d'aliments, differentes taillles aussi. Chacun ses preferences mais les PR mangent de tout qd meme, et la varieté bon c une theorie personnelle mais je pense que c pamal pr l'equilibre nutritionnel et la santé globale.

----------


## del28

ahhh ce matin tout le monde est venu manger de bon appétit. solo est monté aussi et tjrs aussi vivace (oui, je commence à leur donner des ptits noms  ::  )

----------


## Aniky

Petit update de mon aquarium pratiquement vidé de ses poissons par les sangsues. Je le traite a mon retours de vacance.  Et du nouveau qui va me servir de bac de quarantaine (avec un autre aps en photo) et qui accueillera les 3 femelles mollys. 



EDIT: les ouvercles sont enlevé car l'eau chauffait trop sinon. Elle est monté a 27° :/

----------


## Segusia52

J'ai vraiment bien fait de mettre mes axos au frais le temps de leur trouver un ventilo pour leur grand bac.

J'ai fait des comparaisons, l'essentiel étant que l'appareil soit dispo de toute urgence, ce qui restreignait les possibilités.

Commandé le 11 août, reçu hier matin, posé hier après-midi dans une pièce à 24 °, à petite vitesse (il y en a 2; pas de sonde thermostatique, faudra que j'inscrive ça au budget de mon prochain plan quinquennal).

Environ 21° à 23 heures. Arrêté la nuit, qui pour une fois fut fraîche  (17 °).

Donc, ça marche bien. Il n'est pas moche du tout, facile à clipser et stable, de dimensions correctes pour un 120 cm de façade (moins de 30 cm de long pour 3 éléments).

Un peu bruyant à mon goût (ce qui est très subjectif, à lire les avis très contrastés sur les divers produits, même le haut de gamme) mais je suis hyper sensible au bruit quel qu'il soit.

En conclusion, suis contente, et mes axos comme des poissons dans l'eau  ::  !

----------


## del28

l'heure du diner  :: 
ils sont de moins en moins farouches mes poissouillous jolis  ::

----------


## Origan

> Petit update de mon aquarium pratiquement vidé de ses poissons par les sangsues. Je le traite a mon retours de vacance.  Et du nouveau qui va me servir de bac de quarantaine (avec un autre aps en photo) et qui accueillera les 3 femelles mollys. 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: les ouvercles sont enlevé car l'eau chauffait trop sinon. Elle est monté a 27° :/


J'adore le premier !


Dans le mien, je me suis enfin résolue à jeter des plantes, notamment celles envahies par les algues de mon ancienne cladophora. Ca reste quand même très surpeuplé de plantes mais les crevettes apprécient bcp les grimpettes et cachettes.

----------


## del28

mes ptits poissons vont très bien. ils n'hésitent plus à venir manger en ma présence
par contre je me pose des questions sur le nourrissage
j'ai une copine qui a un bassin et qui me dit qu'elle nourrit ses poissons tous les 3 ou 4 jours 
moi je les nourris matin et soir, tout disparait, ils ont à chaque fois vachement la dale les miens 
du coup je ne sais pas trop quoi faire. diminuer le nourrissage qd même ?

----------


## del28

bon ben je ne les nourris plus qu'une fois en fin d'après midi depuis hier mais je ne pense pas espacer plus parce que je suis passée tout à l'heure les voir et ils étaient en pleine manif avec pancartes J'AI FAIM et tout et tout  ::  

je leur ai donné leurs flocons (sans les émietter maintenant parce que j'ai remarqué qu'ils préféraient croquer dans les gros morceaux) et du côté d'une pompe pour qu'ils fassent un peu de sport à courir après la bouffe qui file deci dela dans le bassin  :: 

le matin ils se débrouilleront. ils ont les algues à brouter (y en a bcp moins m'enfin y a de quoi)

----------


## phacélie

Ils sont petits tes poissons, tu les a eu un peu tard dans la saison et avant s'ils étaient en animalerie à attendre, ils n'ont pas dû manger grand-chose, et puis il y a la pompe qui les oblige à bouger sans cesse probablement et dépenser des calories alors que dans un "vrai" bassin, plus grand je veux dire, il n'y a pas forcément de courant aussi présent, bref je suis confuse (gros manque de sommeil  :: ) moi, je les nourrirais aussi, deux fois ça ne me paraissait pas excessif.
Le seul risque c'est la qualité de l'eau, je pense, mais je suppose que tu testes.

En fait, je ne dis pas que j'ai raison, hein, c'est peut-être mon côté mère poule (mère poisson , ça ne marche pas  ::  ), mais comme les poissons n'ont pas d'estomac et qu'ils ont toujours faim, comme l'hiver, enfin dès que l'eau fait moins de 10°, on arrête de nourrir - poïkilothermes, toussa - je pense qu'il vaut mieux leur donner de quoi faire des réserves à ces petits êtres, là, pour l'hiver, et en deux fois, c'est mieux qu'en une seule.

 ::  Voilà, c'est peut-être pas très clair ni surtout concis, mais j'ai fait mon maximum  ::

----------


## del28

oui j'aime pas bien l'idée qu'ils aient faim comme ça en fait

sinon pour le courant, c'est de la ptite pompinette tu sais. ça fait un peu de courant en surface mais ça brasse pas des masses qd même

----------


## doriant

les miens en aqua je pourrai leur donner tt le tps, ils mangeraient tt le tps. Je donne une fois par jour, et un jour ds la semaine c ramadan surprise. Mais pr bcp de gens qui donnent moins souvent ((g entendu une fois par semaine deja !!!) c surtout pr des raisons pratiques qu'ils ne donnent pas, afin de limiter la pollution et l'entretien de leur bac :/

----------


## del28

j'ai ratiboisé l'aqua à crevettes aujourd'hui. il était temps c'était une jungle, du coup je revois mes crevettes nager  :: 

j'ai utilisé des boutures pour le grand aqua, tjrs vide à part plantes et physes, pour préparer le déménagement des crevettes elles même d'ici une semaine ou deux;
le petit aqua endossera son role d'aqua de secours qd tout sera transféré.

coté extérieur, tout à l'air d'aller, les poissouillous mangent bien. il faut que j'aille voir la température de l'eau tiens, pour voir. ici il fait bien frais dehors. et le soleil ne donne plus que le matin jusqu'à 10h et tard en fin de journée

----------


## Kyt's

(Copier coller de G&D)

Bonsoir, 
Question express (je ferai peut-être/sans doute un sujet plus tard).
Un poisson rouge dans un Aqua dégueulasse, "nourri" à l'occasion de nawak (pain, gros morceaux de pommes...) depuis 2 mois.
J'ai changé l'eau noire/verte aujourd'hui en clandestine (pas pu laisser reposer avant plus que quelques heures), j'ai nettoyé le filtre dégueu de chez dégueu.
Ce n'est pas la panacée (il aurait fallu tout récurer et pas équipée).
En négociation pour le récupérer officiellement (et il est clair que ça ne m'arrange pas mais bon, sa vie est en jeu et jamais je ne pourrai supporter de rester sans rien faire quand un animal est maltraité/agonise sous mes yeux).

J'ai eu des poissons il y a longtemps et ne suis plus très au fait de tout ça.
Je lui ai acheté de la nourriture, certainement loin d'être la meilleure.

A vue de nez, l'aquarium est un 38L.
Que puis-je faire de plus ?
Quel aménagement pour ce poisson et son aquarium ?


Edit: le poisson fait un petit 10cm

----------


## doriant

a terme, tt seul, lui prendre au moins un 50L ou 80L filtration inclue. Là en l'etat, faut surement changer la ouate ou le perlon qui doivent etre morts bien que nettoyés. Si tu vois que la filtration est insuffisante, pr 15€ ya des mini filtres externes, mais quitte a faire un investissement ce serait mieux de prendre un 80L a mon avis. Tu peux lui ajouter des plantes a croisssance rapide pr ses repas et qui vont aider a oxygener, style egeria, cabomba, au sol du sable fin, en nourriture les paillettes et granulés flottants/coulants car il aimera les fouiller au sol et ca l'occupera. Prevoir une grotte pr qu'il y dorme.

----------


## nat34

L'aquarium de Paris accueille les poissons rouges si tu ne souhaites pas le garder

----------


## Kyt's

Merci nat34, oui, je sais (et ils en ont un paquet...)

Merci doriant.

Je l’ai récupéré, j’ai nettoyé à fond.
Je vais voir pour l’aménagement...
L’aquarium fait 30X60XH40.

----------


## doriant

ca fait 72L ca si je me trompe pas !!

----------


## Kyt's

Spoiler:

----------


## Kyt's

Où puis-je trouver de quoi aménager son espace (sachant que je n'irai pas dans les boutiques vendant des animaux) ?
Ou que prendre qui ne soit pas la déco moche et chère qu'on trouve partout ?

Pour l'instant, j'ai vu ça mais ne suis pas convaincue du tout :



Spoiler:  













Il a un énorme machin horrible pour la pompe à air et je souhaite le remplacer.
Que mettre au fond du bac exactement qui ne va pas trop retenir les saletés (marque, quantité) ?
Un distributeur de nourriture ? Si oui, lequel ?

Merci !  ::

----------


## phacélie

Une racine/ un morceau de bois, c'est moins moche qu'une grotte je trouve, du sable pour le fond et une touffe d'élodée pour l'oxygène et le grignotage, ça ferait un bon début, il me semble  :: 
Tu as déjà un filtre, je crois.
Après, pour les endroits où acheter, je ne sais pas trop et mon ordi rame à fond là(?), alors je te laisse chercher  ::

----------


## phacélie

Et aussi une cloche pour nettoyer le gravier et un aimant pour nettoyer les vitres  :: 

Et des bactéries pour ensemencer et de quoi tester ton eau d'autant plus que tu n'as pas cyclé l'aquarium.


edit : http://www.lepoissonrouge.org

----------


## Kyt's

Merci. 
J'avais lu que le bois, c'était pas top (saletés, pourrissement...)




> Après, pour les endroits où acheter, je ne sais pas trop et mon ordi rame à fond là(?), alors je te laisse chercher


Je pose la question justement pour savoir si les aquariophiles de Rescue peuvent m'orienter vers des sites ou magasins intéressants  ::

----------


## del28

j'ai qqes racines dans mon aqua et aucun souci de pourissement ou autre
je passe toutes mes racines plusieurs fois dans la cocotte pour faire dégorger
(il y a tjrs un peu de moisi qui se développe aux extrémités du bois, une fois installé dans l'aqua, il disparait tout seul)

j'ai acheté mes racines chez zooplus et chez amazon jusqu'ici

----------


## doriant

le bulleur c pas particulierement necessaire si la filtration est bonne. Les sites aquariophiles où on trouve tt l'equipement, en general ils vendent aussi du vivant, donc ca differe pa trop des animaleries. Si jamais tu changes d'avis pr te fournir, en rayon on trouve pamal de sols de differents formats (le loire est tres bien je trouve, t'en faudrait minimum un sac de 3L, 2sacs si ca recouvre un substrat), des plantes très variées et des cachettes comme ce que tu as mis en foto, qui sont spé reptiles et de diverses tailles. Ya aussi tt le consommable, produit chlore, engrais plantes....Je trouve que les plantes sur racine c pamal parce que tu peux du coup creer un vrai parcours pr lui et déplacer les éléments facilement pr alterner, et ca ne lui réduit pas son espace inutilement contrairement a certains decors. En clochant ton sol tu vas faire remonter les saletés (aspirer l'eau en bas de fait). Après pr aider au nettoyage, ya les escargots, ou un couple de fond qui va bien farfouiller mais pr ca faudrait mieux un aqua un peu plus grand a terme.

g cette grotte que j'avais acheté autour de 10 me semble :



il l'a depuis tt petit, bientot faudra je prenne XL  :Smile:  celle que t'as montrée en escalier, est pamal car avec un toit plat, tu peux mettre une racine dessus, et elle n'est pas coupante.

----------


## Kyt's

Jai pris ces 2 sortes de plantes : est-ce que ça va aller ?
Ce sont des bouquets, pas des racines.

----------


## del28

je ne connais pas celle à feuilles fines mais celle du devant c'est parfait en bassin extérieur. et donc en eau froide
par contre, tu verras faut la tailler, ça prend vite de l'ampleur

----------


## Ptite Chouette

> Je pose la question justement pour savoir si les aquariophiles de Rescue peuvent m'orienter vers des sites ou magasins intéressants


Perso je commande surtout sur Floraquatic, le transport est un peu cher parfois mais ça vaut le coup, j'ai toujours eu de belles plantes/ ecargots, en très bonne santé et très bien emballés ! Il y a parfois des petites physes sur les plantes, ça fait le bonheur de mes poissons rouges !
Sinon les magasins d'aquariophilie sont bien aussi, les vendeurs sont des vrais pro (pas comme dans les animaleries / jardineries...) de quoi trouver de bons conseils et des produits plus spécifiques pour un super aquarium !  :Smile:

----------


## doriant

oui c les deux varietés que je t'ai citées  :Smile:  les plus repandues et très rapides de croissance; l'egeria ( la prem en partant du bas) on la coupe quand trop haute et ca se replante. la cabomba fait un malheur, elle risque d'etre vite mangé. ds l'eau ca fait des boules glonflées c joli  :Smile:  si ton poisson les tire et les deracine, faudra mettre un ptit poids a la base de galets ou de roches pas trop calcaires. si tu les as achetées ds une rondelle de ceramique, avec la mousse : retirer la mousse surtt qui va pourrir, éfeuiller sur qq cm la base pr mettre a nu et planter. la rondelle de ceramique pe resservir a terme si un jour tu prends un filtre où faut des "nouilles' pr capter les bacteries.

----------


## phacélie

Ah ben pour moi la première c'est l'élodée (dont je parlais)  ::

----------


## Kyt's

Ah ben, c’est un peu un hasard que si ce sont les bonnes.  :: 
Oui, il y a la mousse et la céramique.
J’ai multi rincé.
Je les plante dans quoi ces brins ?  ::

----------


## doriant

c l'autre nom de l'egeria densa  :Smile:  moi g des egeria hygrophila mais jfais pa la diff avec les densa, en poussant elles sont denses aussi  :Smile: 

tt depend si tu veux bcp jardiner  :Smile:  si oui te faut mettre un substat a la base et recouvrir d'une bonne couche de sable, perso je me suis pas embeteée avec ca, g pas les connaissances, la maitrise de la gestion des lumieres, des apports en co2... j'ai mis ds des pots (verres de table pr la discretion), avec ce type de substrat :

et regulierement je mets un produit ds l'eau innofensif pr les poissons pr nourrir les plantes.

----------


## Aniky

Arf ici j'ai eu mes sangsues soit de floreaquatique soit d'aquaplante (j'avais commandé chez les deux en même temps).  Pour un poisson rouge du sbale de loire ferait l'affaire en gravier au dessus du sol nutritif. c'ets ce que 'jai pour mes deux poissons rouge, selon le type de manado j'aurai peur qu'il retourne tout.

----------


## del28

comment va le petit poisson rouge ?

----------


## Kyt's

Il apprécie sa grotte, me réclame à manger (je donne peu mais en plusieurs fois).
A mon sens, l’aquarium me paraît juste. Mais j’ai toujours eu beaucoup de mal avec les animaux enfermés alors je ne suis peut-être pas objective.
Les plantes que j’ai achetées font un peu la tronche (j’ai la main verte mais visiblement pas en milieu aquatique ^^)
J’ai aussi acheté de la nourriture week-end et 14 jours mais je ne suis pas convaincue.

----------


## Kyt's

L’eau se salit vite. Le filtre qui était avec l’aquarium n’est pas bon.
Que me conseillez-vous : efficace, pas prise de tête à installer/entretenir et à un prix raisonnable ?

----------


## doriant

un filtre externe, avec un debit min 5x le volume aqua. jbl et eheim st reputés et fiables, mais ya des recents sur le marché que je connais pas. faut voir le prix des consommables apres.

----------


## del28

Eheim il est TOP. Y en a pas partout (enfin moi j'ai trouvé nulle part en magasin type truff) mais y a sur amazon.

----------


## Kyt's

C’est ça ?
https://www.amazon.fr/Eheim-32211010...0456479&sr=8-7

----------


## doriant

mon premier eheim je l'avais trouvé a jardilan* repris par poul*ain. ils vendaient lui et toute la tuyauterie (doubles robinets d'arrets aussi). si tu reflechis a prendre un aqua plus grand, c le moment car faudra que ton modele soit assez puissant. les tuyaux fournis avec, il se peut que ce soit short en longueur, prevoir du rab peut-etre au cas où ( ca sert tjrs le bonus, pr un raccord coude, un amorcage a l'arrache). Tu n'as pa parlé du néon, il marche lui ou se fait vieux aussi ?

----------


## Kyt's

Nan mais là, c’est trop compliqué pour moi (et ça commence à chiffrer un peu trop).
Il n’y a pas des filtres intérieurs qui sont simples et efficaces ?
Celui que j’ai a un bras et en regardant un peu mieux, je crois comprendre que cette partie coudée ne doit pas être immergée ?

----------


## doriant

oui ct celui que tu as montré mon premier  :Smile: 

les filtres internes vendus separément que l'aqua, c fait pr des petits aqua ou alors pr des habitants pas pollueurs. un filtre externe est plus indiqué pr le PR, et en plus de liberer l'espace ds l'aqua il donne de meilleurs resultats, ca brasse mieux avec des entrées sorties differemment placées ds l'aqua, ya plusieurs paniers pr filtrer. tu peux peut-etre en trouver d'occas a qq1 qui a changé pr volume plus important ?

----------


## del28

moi j'ai ceux là (aquaball 130 pour le grand aqua et 60 pour le petit)
j'ai eu plusieurs filtres avant de trouver les bons
les aquaball sont ultra faciles à nettoyer, ne perdent quasi pas de puissance (contrairement aux premiers que j'ai eu) et ne font pas de bruit désagréable (contrairement aux premiers que j'ai eu  ::  )

attention à la taille par contre, j'ai eu AUSSI une mauvaise surprise avec un JBL qui était tellement haut que j'étais obligée de le mettre en diagonale dans l'aqua (en plus il était super merdique, il a perdu de la puissance très vite, super chiant à laver, bref)
le 60 par exemple fait H : 14 cm, le 130 fait H: 22cm

----------


## Kyt's

J’ai pris ça :

----------


## Kyt's

Que me conseillez-vous comme distributeur de nourriture ?

Ça, c'est bon ? Du coup, c'est mieux des granulés que des flocons ?









Spoiler:

----------


## phacélie

Il a l'air en pleine forme ton petit protégé, tu ne vas pas lui mettre un petit compagnon ?
Personnellement, je préfère les granulés qui souillent moins l'eau mais je n'ai jamais utilisé de distributeur de nourriture.

----------


## Aniky

J'ai utilisé un distributeur ehiem  qui a fini au fond de l'eau T_T. 

Ici je commence le traitement du bac contre les sangsues. ca me fait de la peine pour les escargots car ca va les tuer aussi. j'en ai sauvé le maximum que j'ai pu. J'ai mis en route le petit auqarium et j'ai récupéré des cardinalis dont un monsieur se débarassait ils sont avec mes 3 femelles mollys et les crevettes


Les cardinlis restant dans le gros bac ont une maladie qui avait été transmise par les 2 que j'avais récupéré de mon patients. Malheureusement ce n'est pas traitable et contagieux aux autres cardinalis donc je ne peux plus en mettre de nouveaux dans le grand bac. A terme je pense revenir au simple poisson rouge.

----------


## del28

et mais toi t'as vraiment la poisse avec tes bestioles d'eau Aniky
j'espère que ça finira par s'arranger tout ça

----------


## Nadia85

Redémarrage de mon 60l

Pièce jointe 444622

----------


## Kyt's

On ma donné 2 plantes à longues tiges (avec racines) et en 2 jours, elles ont complètement disparu  :: 

Je vais récupérer à nouveau des Egeria sur tiges.
Comment faire pour les conserver un peu et mieux, les faire proliférer ? Est-ce que je peux en entretenir un peu, les cultiver, hors aquarium et comment ?  ::

----------


## phacélie

Je tenterais, dans un bocal et avec de l'eau usée de l'aquarium, au "chaud" et à la lumière.
(À voir si tu n'obtiens pas plus d'algues que de croissance de ta plante.)

----------


## Poska

Si tu peux récupérer des lentilles d'eau, ça filtre bien l'eau, les poissons rouges adorent et ça pousse vite.
ça se garde très bien "à côté" pour avoir du stock (il leur faut juste une bonne lumière), et ça se trouve normalement très facilement, moi même j'en jette plusieurs poignées toutes les semaines...
Et peut-être que le poipoi toucherait un peu moins les autres plantes?

----------


## Kyt's

Bon, l’ami a des points marron qui sont apparus sur les côtés (surtout l’un plus que l’autre).

----------


## del28

j'ai trouvé ça https://www.lapagedupoissonrouge.net...ie-du-velours/

----------


## Kyt's

J'ai lu des histoires d'ammoniaque, de nitrates.
J'ai pris du conditionneur d'eau (il va me ruiner le loustic  :: )

----------


## Kyt's

J'ai mis du produit dans l'eau mais je reste inquiète pour mon petit rescapé.






Spoiler:

----------


## phacélie

En dehors de ces "taches", il a un comportement normal ?
Peut-être juste des marques de cicatrisation après des lésions dûes aux conditions antérieures ?
Tu as vérifié les taux de nitrite et ammoniaque, le ph et la dureté de l'eau, au cas où ce soit arrivé chez toi ?
Je suis désolée, plus de questions que de réponses, tu devrais peut-être poster tes photos sur un forum spé ou une page fb dédiée, je comprends que tu t'inquiètes, ça peut mourir vite, un poisson :/

----------


## Ioko

http://www.forumaquario.org/t126283-...e-tache-brunes

----------


## Aniky

J'ai retrouvé TOUTES mes crevettes mortes ce matin et 2 corydoras morts. J'ai pleuré comme une madeleine

----------


## phacélie

Oh  ::

----------


## del28

::

----------


## del28

c'est qd même fou cette hécatombe régulière. pas possible que quelqu'un mal intentionné balance des saloperies dans l'eau ?

----------


## Aniky

> c'est qd même fou cette hécatombe régulière. pas possible que quelqu'un mal intentionné balance des saloperies dans l'eau ?


Je me le demande car y avait des patients au dessus du petit aquarium ou étaient les crevettes +cory... Dans 4 semaines le gros aqua devrait ne plus avoir de sangsue. hate que ca se termine. La prochaine fois je prendrai que 2 poissons rouge.

----------


## Ioko

Quelle est la maintenance?Litrage,paramètres?
De quelle éspèce les corydoras
Et quelles crevettes?Eau osmosée ou de conduite?

Pour les  PR ce sont plutot des poissons de bassin pas d aquarium sachant qu ils peuvent atteindre 40 cms et vivre jusqu a 30 ans dans de bonnes conditions,certes ils survivent en aquarium car ils sont costauds mais il faudrait au moins un 400 l a terme pour qu ils soient heureux

----------


## doriant

Ca reste super delicat meme si très sympa, un aqua en salle d'attente. Si t'as des patients qui triturent aux installations ca pourrait pa finir en inondation ?

----------


## Ioko

Sans aller jusque la,si des patients s amusent a taper sur les vitres,cela cause un stress pouvant etre léthal pour de nombreux poissons

Doriant les images de ta banniere sont elles de B Vercruyce?

----------


## doriant

Non je ne crois pas. (( certaines st des extraits de fresques reelles et pr les autres retravaillées ya pa forcément la source))

----------


## Ioko

D accord merci,c est superbe en tout cas!

----------


## doriant

Merci Ioko, c gentil !!

----------


## Kyt's

Plus de points !!!  ::

----------


## Kyt's

Petit poisson est en pleine forme et il a grandi et grossi depuis que je lai recueilli  :: 


Jai regardé pour un aquarium plus grand, cest vraiment hors de prix  ::

----------


## nat34

Sur le bon coin, tu as de bonnes occasions, faut pas être dans l'urgence

----------


## Ioko

Ou dans les clubs aquariophiles,ils vendent des grands aquariums avec meubles et ils sont téstés parce que sur leboncoin il y a toujours le risque qu un joint fuit!

----------


## Kyt's

Je change 3/4 de l’eau tous les trois quatre jours et ça reste trouble/crado.  ::

----------


## Aniky

Tu as tenté de filter sur charbon actif pour voir ? 

Ici plus du tout de sangsue, et malheur a moi il y avait un mâle dans les juvéniles donné par mon patient donc... Me voilà avec des bébés black molly T_T Quelle merde.  J'ai acheté 3 anentome héléna pour réduire sans détruire ma pop d'escargot.

----------


## Poska

> Je change 3/4 de l’eau tous les trois quatre jours et ça reste trouble/crado.


C'est beaucoup, il était cyclé? Filtré?
Le problème de changer beaucoup, c'est que ça flingue l'équilibre de l'eau à chaque fois. Sauf si absence de filtre et/ou volume beaucoup trop petit, ce n'est pas vraiment conseillé :/

----------


## del28

bon des nouvelles bof

j'ai perdu toutes mes crevettes en 24h un peu avant noel
tout ça parce que j'ai deux escargots qui sont morts et je n'ai pas vu. plus jamais d'escargot 
enfin je ne vois que ça. j'avais testé 10 jours avant et y avait pas souci d'après la bandelette. et j'ai trouvé les escargots morts dans un coin. jusque là je les ai tjrs repéré avant que ça tourne cata mais ces deux là étaient cachés par la végétation;

bref, j'avais donc deux aqua, un grand vide à part les plantes et des physes qui va très bien lui et qui attendait des locataires, un plus petit qui devait me servir d'aqua de secours que je suis en train de vider de ses plantes pour mettre tout ça dans le grand et repartir sur de bonnes bases.

je vais rincer un peu le sol technique du ptit et le mettre dans le grand aqua parce que celui du grand aqua n'est pas top pour mes plantes (elles vivent mais ça manque de nutriments en fait je pense parce qu'elles ne poussent pas énorme énorme)

donc la c'est un gros bordel, les plantes sont dans un bac en plastique, le ptit aqua est maronnasse, j'ai mis de la flotte partout déjà alors que j'ai pas encore complètement vidé bref, autant j'adore avoir un aqua autant quand y a grosse maintenance comme là, j'ai horreur de ça.

2 heures plus tard, les plantes sont rincées et triées, j'attends que le grand aqua devienne un peu limpide pour replanter parce que le sol tech a transformé l'eau en grosse bouillasse marron

----------


## doriant

ca peut pas avoir été un souci de temperature d'eau ?

----------


## del28

non elle était parfaite, j'ai un thermomètre  :: 
le seul truc c'est les escargots, du coup c'est pour ça que je me dis que c'est peut être eux
j'ai changé l'eau comme d'habitude, enfin vraiment je vois pas ce qui a pu se passer sinon

----------


## doriant

Le bac a un couvercle pour eviter une pollution emanant de l'exterieur ? ds mon aqua il en meur des escargots, et je retrouve des coquilles vides mais ca ne tue personne. C un nano bac peut-etre ?

----------


## del28

oui, couvercle. c'est quoi tes escargots doriant. moi c'était pas des planorbes. c'était des gros. ampullaires ? je sais plus, je cherche
j'ai jamais eu de soucis non plus avec les planorbes 

c'était un 54 litres. très très très planté pour mes creucreus, eau à 24°C, changée soit avec de l'eau osmosée soit de l'eau déminéralisée 
crevettes nourries aux même granulés que d'habitude tous les 3 jours avec un bout de pastille de spiruline de temps en temps à la place. un bout de carotte à l'occasion, enfin ce que je donnais/faisais depuis plus d'un an

la seule autre chose différente  c'est que j'ai rapatrié des laitues d'eau du bassin extérieur et qui'l y avait des ptits insectes sur les feuilles. trop minuscules pour que je vois la tronche qu'ils avaient. je serais vachement étonnée que ça vienne d'eux. si ?

mes creus sont toutes mortes du jour au lendemain. la vieille j'avais des crevettes, le lendemain toutes mortes

----------


## doriant

g des neritina leopardi, zebra, un ptit groupe de clithons corona, 2melanoides (auxquels je tiens bcp bizarrement mais ils st peu visibles), et des planorbes qui se sont invités en traitre. En plantes tu n'as rien integré recemment qui ait pu relaché qqchose de toxique ?

----------


## del28

non j'ai pas rentré de plantes depuis bien 6 mois

----------


## doriant

ah et g cherché aussi le nom de mes vieux gros lool, taia naticoides (piano snail pr etre precis lool), trop dur pr mes neurones.

----------


## doriant

mais bon au dela de la fragilité propre aux crevettes, leur sensibilité depend peut-etre de leur environnement et des variations. le mien comme tu sais est plus grand et ya pamal de poissons dont des carnivores, donc les escargots se degradent pas gentiment, en tt cas g jamais trouvé de cadavre, et sil doit y avoir une ptite source de pollution, organique, entre la taille et la puissance du filtre les degats st peut-etre amoindris, si ds ton aqua c un equilibre fixe auquel elles st habituées, peut-etre qu'une simple variation peut les deranger fortement, je sais pas ca merite d'etre demandé a des spé sur les forums aquario.

----------


## del28

grand aqua replanté et bien limpide.
le sol ressemble un peu à la lune m'enfin c'est pas grave
j'ai testé l'eau, impecc vu que j'ai récupéré l'eau déjà existante
j'ai trouvé des planorbes roses sur le bon coin que je vais chercher fin de semaine prochaine et la suite ça attendra un ptit 3 semaines histoire que tout soit parfait pour les futurs locataires : red cherry et guppys males

----------


## del28

ma nièce voulait un aqua et du coup je lui ai proposé mon ptit 54 litres mais il est trop grand pour elle  :: 
du coup je lui ai envoyé un sms pour lui conseiller un beta parce que plusieurs petits poissons dans un 15 l, vont être très malheureux (en espérant qu'elle ne le prenne pas mal. elle  est adorable mais du genre assez susceptible ...)

et le coup de théatre du coup, ma frangine réfléchit à prendre un aqua (et donc mon 54 l que je lui passe sans problème)
mais elle, pas de souci, elle écoute les conseils. elle voudrait des guppies males.
son seul souci c'est qu'elle s'absente souvent mais avec un distributeur à bouffe et un minuteur pour la lumière, ça le ferait.

du coup, my question : si vous avez une marque de distri bien et pas cher à suggérer, je prends  :: 

(j'ai vu un eheim à 44 balles moi)

----------


## Kyt's

> du coup, my question : si vous avez une marque de distri bien et pas cher à suggérer, je prends 
> 
> (j'ai vu un eheim à 44 balles moi)


J'ai pris celui-là :
https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B07...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

----------


## del28

merci kyt's 
tu mets quoi dedans ? des paillettes ou des ptits machins ronds (je ne sais pas si ça existe ça d'ailleurs encore pour les poissons)

et ton ptit rouge ? il va bien ? toujours un souci d'eau sale ou ça s'est arrangé ?

----------


## Kyt's

Je mets des flocons mais on peut mettre autre chose.


Oui, mon petit rouge va bien.
J'ai nettoyé l'aqua de fond en comble, changé le sable etc juste avant Noël.
Depuis (je croise les doigts), c'est OK. Je pense qu'il y avait eu trop de bouffe.  :: 
J'espère toujours trouver un aqua plus grand quand même.



Spoiler:

----------


## Aniky

Ici les sangsue sont revenue malgres le traitement, il me reste deux options (d'après le véto spé): re tenter le traitement plus longtemps  en augmentant la température a fond (plus de 30°) enlever le décors (desinfecter avec al javel els roches et faire sécher les racines puis les remettre a l eau puis resécher), soit tout recommencer de zéro.  
Du coup, ayant racheté des poissons vu que je croyais ne plus en avoir pendant un long moment me voilà obligé de racheter un bac de 120l pour servir d'aquarium temporaire le temps du traitement. j evais répartir mes poissons dans 3 aquarium différents.

----------


## del28

ah la guigne
elles sont très grosses tes racines ? tu ne peux pas les faire bouillir dans une cocotte ? en plus du reste ?

----------


## Aniky

Une est énorme et elles ont déjà été bouillie mais le véto avait l'air de dire que ca pouvait ne pas être suffisant contre les oeufs.  T_T

----------


## del28

j'ai du acheter un aqua de secours aussi qd j'ai eu des planaires dans le bac principal  :: 

et un traitement au sel ? plusieurs fois vu que les oeufs semblent protégés ?

----------


## Origan

Vous avez le même problème que moi ? Les ventouses qui ne ventousent plus au bout de quelques années. Les trois de mon filtre (un eheim) sont totalement mortes. Comment les remplacer ? 
Pour l'instant, j'ai calé le filtre entre une roche et une racine.


Avant-hier, je vois un escargot terrestre d'assez belle taille tomber au fond de mon aquarium : en fait c'était seulement un gros planorbe accroché sur le dos d'une grosse crevette  ::  De loin, l'illusion était parfaite.

----------


## del28

:: 

t'as une animalerie pas loin ? ils en vendent (en tout cas chez truff)  pour le moment ici c'est les ventouses de chauffage et du thermomètre qui lachent régulièrement et je les remplace. y a toutes les tailles. ou alors en ligne ça doit s'acheter aussi

----------


## Origan

Merci, j'irai la prochaine fois qu'on devra faire les courses (première animalerie à 30 minutes de route ^^ ).

Les ventouses du thermomètre tiennent super bien (on sent qu'elles sont de meilleure qualité que celles de Eheim, le thermomètre est plus ancien que le filtre, c'est dire à quel point on voit la différence entre les ventouses) mais c'est le support de l'une qui a cassé.

----------


## del28

demain je teste l'eau de l'aqua et je prend contact pour y installer des habitants.
j'ai déjà repéré un lot de planorbes roses et une personne qui cède des guppies
reste plus qu'à me mettre en quête des crevettes

----------


## del28

si tout se passe bien, je récupère des planorbes roses samedi
commence à me peser cet aqua vide (enfin à part les physes qui s'éclatent)

----------


## del28

les planorbes sont confirmés pour samedi.
là j'attends un retour pour savoir quand je peux aller chercher des garçons guppies  ::

----------


## del28

bon, pas de confinement avant après mardi prochain please  :: 
que je puisse aller chercher mes guppies. pas possible cette semaine, le vendeur est en déplacement. gaspe

----------


## del28

mes ptits planorbes roses crapahutent dans l'aqua  ::

----------


## del28

pas de nouvelles du vendeur de guppy. il m'énervent les gens franchement. peuvent pas répondre ? surtout qd on a déjà pris contact et qu'il devait voir combien il pouvait proposer.
bref, tant pis pour lui, en attendant (si celui là est bien joignable vendredi pour qu'on se cale) je suis sur des red cherry pour samedi

 ::  je vais chercher mes garçons guppy demain

----------


## del28

:: 
les guppy patientent dans leur pochon car en cours acclimatation de flotte
dans un quart d'heure je les lache dans leur nouvelle maison
ils sont trop choupis, je suis super contente. j'mettrai une photo

----------


## del28

question guppys.
ils restent en surface chez vous ?  ::

----------


## del28

ah minche, je viens de percuter qu'ils avaient trop de courant  :: 
j'ai diminué le débit, du coup ils ont l'air de se sentir mieux et batifolent plus

----------


## doriant

oui, ils restent sous la surface en genéral ici aussi, ya que pr dormir qu'ils s'isolent ds les feuillages un peu plus bas, sinon c rare qu'ils explorent le fond.

----------


## del28

est ce que 6 guppys c'est suffisant dans 80 litres ? ou j'en cherche genre 4 de plus ?


ce matin j'en voyais que 5, j'ai cherché, j'ai retrouvé le dernier dans une plante mais il ne bougeait plus. du coup j'ai cru qu'il était mort et je l'ai titillé mais non, il roupillait. bonjour le réveil en sursaut. pardon ptit poisson, je le referai plus  :: 

(et mon vendeur de crevettes que je devais recontacter hier pour convenir d'un rendez vous aujourd'hui n'a pas répondu. ni à mon appel, ni à mon message sur le bon coin alors que je sais qu'il l'a vu celui là. ça m'insupporte ce comportement des vendeurs le bon coin. oui, non ou merde c'est pas si compliqué. ça m'énerve tellement que lui, s'il répond je vais faire pareil, un vent. et j'irai chercher mes crevettes ailleurs. des vendeurs de creu c'est pas ce qui manque  ::  )

bon, j'ai eu un sms. pas possible cet après m, envoyé cet après m  :: 
j'y vais demain.

----------


## Nadia85

Normalement les guppys c'est dans un 100 litres....

----------


## del28

Oui ben ça va. pour 20 litres qui manquent ils vont pas me faire un 2ème trou d'balle non plus  ::

----------


## Nadia85

Va savoir....

----------


## del28

côté escargots tout va bien. ça partouze sévère  :: 


coté poiscaille, ça fait son jogging dans l'courant


coté crevettes, je ne sais pas je ne vois que les 5 de taille moyenne. toutes les autres sont planquées quelque part (enfin j'espère  ::  )

----------


## del28

qqes jours plus tard ...
tout le monde va bien, les poissouillous batifolent, les escargots se sont calmés et les crevettes se baladent mainternant qu'elles ont compris que les guppys ne leur feront pas de mal(je ne sais tjrs pas combien ont survécu. j'en compte de plus en plus cela dit. et elles muent, donc ça suit son cours)

autant je pourrais me passer de poissons (bien que ma bande de requins soit vraiment sympa) autant, je ne pourrais plus me passer de crevettes. elles sont vraiment trop rigolotes à nager deci dela  ::

----------


## del28

j'ai deux crevettes qui grainent  ::

----------


## superdogs

Qu'est ce que ça veut dire ?

----------


## del28

elles ont des oeufs sous les papattes  ::

----------


## superdogs

Ah ok, chouette !

----------


## loup-blanc

A la maison j'ai que des poissons du lac de Malawi... avec un intrus qui est le plus vieux de l'aquarium... Mais j'adore vers 21h00 si j'ai oublié de les nourrir elles commencent à sauter et à faire du bruit...

----------


## del28

t'as un giga aqua alors, parce qu'à ce que j'ai été voir, c'est plutot du gros poisson. genre 10cm facile

----------


## superdogs

Au cas où, il y a ce lien sur le forum

guppys

----------


## del28

je suis blasée.
hier matin je zieutais une crevette perchée sur une de mes racines et là, je vois un mouvement super furtif passer. ni une ni deux, j'attrape mon pinceau, je plonge dans le tapis de mousse, j'entortille, je vais poser ça dans une soucoupe en attendant de voir si j'avais vraiment vu quelque chose ou si c'était le fruit de mon imagination.
c'était un planaire, ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin

j'ai vraiment la poisse moi. c'est pas la même sorte que la dernière fois, ceux là sont foncés. j'ai rien introduit dans le bac à part les poissons, les crevettes et les escargots (sans mettre leur eau initiale) ET des feuilles de katappa .... dont une que m'a filé la nana via qui j'ai eu les escargots  :: 

bref, je suis dégoutée 
m'enfin... je ne vais pas me reprendre la tête tout de suite avec l'aqua de secours, j'ai fabriqué trois pièges et je piège. j'ai déjà eu une belle récolte de planaires cette nuit ...je vais continuer comme ça jusqu'à ce que le nombre piégé diminue et j'aviserai plus tard.

ou alors c'est des oeufs qui se trouvaient dans la nourriture des poiscailles. je leur ai acheté de la bouffe à base de végétaux (j'avais lu quelqu'un qui s'interrogeait aussi sur la nourriture possiblement contaminée. je ne sais pas)

----------


## del28

elle me fait trop rire ma bande de requins  :: 
dès que je farfouille dans l'aquarium ils se pointent ''tu fais kouaaaaaa'' ... ''qu'est ce que c'esttttttt ?''
il se regroupent et ils donnent l'impression de discuter entre eux au sujet de mon intrusion  ::  ils ne sont pas farouches pour deux sous
je suis obligée de les éloigner du doigt tellement ils sont curieux qd ça peut être dangereux, qd je taille mes plantes par exemple

(qqes planaires piégés encore. y en a un gros qui a été piégé hier mais qui s'est échappé apparemment. de toute façon, y aura au moins un piège tout le temps dorénavant)

----------


## del28

bon, j'ai pris une grave décision ( ::  )

j'ai acheté de la colle silicone et je vais rejointer mon autre grand bac
une fois ça fait, je mettrai en eau, j'achèterai des plantes in vitro et j'y installerai mes crevettes. sans rien d'autre dedans
je vais peut être enfin réussir à avoir des bébés crevettes comme ça
(parce que là évidemment, avec les planaires ... j'ai des zoé qui disparaissent au fur et à mesure qu'elles sont lachées  ::  )

----------


## Houitie

Je rêve aussi d un bac avec que des crevettes

----------


## phacélie

> elle me fait trop rire ma bande de requins 
> dès que je farfouille dans l'aquarium ils se pointent ''tu fais kouaaaaaa'' ... ''qu'est ce que c'esttttttt ?''
> il se regroupent et ils donnent l'impression de discuter entre eux au sujet de mon intrusion  ils ne sont pas farouches pour deux sous
> je suis obligée de les éloigner du doigt tellement ils sont curieux qd ça peut être dangereux, qd je taille mes plantes par exemple


Ici, c'est pareil avec les poissons rouges dans mon ptit bassin, au point de se faire prendre dans l'épuisette quand je retire les débris végétaux tombés en surface  ::

----------


## del28

ma mère tout à l'heure : oh dis donc, t'as des insectes dans ton aquarium  :: 
c'est des crevettes maman  :: 
 ::

----------


## del28

un de mes ptits poissons est mort, il était malade depuis une semaine (j'ai pas le nom en tête mais j'ai trouvé ce qu'il avait sur les sites aquario et bon, y avait pas d'espoir)

je suis scotchée par la rapidité avec laquelle les escargots et les crevettes ont recyclé son cadavre
il est mort hier soir à 19h, là maintenant il ne reste que son squelette au fond de l'aqua

----------


## del28

Décidémment .... un de mes ptits poissons rouge est en train de mourir là
les 3 autres sont en pleine forme, ils ont tous grossi par rapport à l'an dernier mais lui il est resté même taille
je ne sais pas si ça a un lien
et c'est bizarre, on dirait qu'il s'est fait manger un bout de queue. ça pourrait être un oiseau ?
tout le monde allait bien ce matin  ::

----------


## nat34

Ça pourrait être un de ses copains, ils se mangent entre eux ces bêtes là

----------


## del28

oh non. mais pourtant je leur redonne a manger
et ils ont plein à bouffer dans le bassin en plus, y a de l'algue en veux tu en voilà. ils crachaient pas dessus l'an dernier

----------


## nat34

La loi de la jungle, il devait avoir un problème de santé qui l'a empêché de se développer, du coup il a du se faire bousculer.
Ils mangent leur progéniture..

----------


## phacélie

Oui, enfin ils mangent leur progéniture à un stade larvaire, ou tout petit petit peut-être, pas quand ça ressemble à un poisson, et s'il y en a un qui tombe malade ou est faible, ils l'ignorent, en tous cas, ici, c'est ce que j'ai constaté.

La nageoire, s'il est faible, il a pu se la faire haper par la pompe en passant trop près, peut-être ?

----------


## nat34

J'ai fait l'erreur de relâcher dans l'aquarium un de leurs petits, selon mes recherches, il avait largement la taille pour ne pas être mangé, il n'a pas fait 24h..... (il ressemblait bien à un poisson et faisait environ 2 a 3cm)

----------


## phacélie

Ici, ils sont en (petit) bassin, peut-être qu'ils se comportent différemment en aquarium. Ou alors tu as un poisson miro  ?  ::

----------


## del28

j'ai mis des feuilles d'épinard dans l'aqua
physes, planorbes, crevettes tout le monde se fait un gros festin là  :: 

ah tiens, il m'en reste, je file mettre dans le bassin extérieur pour mes ptits rouges

----------


## del28

> Oui, enfin ils mangent leur progéniture à un stade larvaire, ou tout petit petit peut-être, pas quand ça ressemble à un poisson, et s'il y en a un qui tombe malade ou est faible, ils l'ignorent, en tous cas, ici, c'est ce que j'ai constaté.
> 
> *La nageoire, s'il est faible, il a pu se la faire haper par la pompe en passant trop près, peut-être* ?


ah pardon, je n'avais pas vu ton ajout phacélie. on parlait donc de mon PR mort de bassin extérieur et de sa queue qui était mangée, pas de sa nageoire
c'est pas possible qu'il ait été happé parce que j'ai des mini pompes solaires à tout petit débit

----------


## phacélie

(Du coup je vois ma fôt d'aurtograf... happer avec 2p bien sûr  ::  )

Tu veux dire la partie du corps qui s'affine avant la nageoire caudale, quand tu dis la queue ?

----------


## del28

ouais, sa queue quoi  ::

----------


## phacélie

Non mais  :: 



> l'ensemble _terminaison du corps et nageoire caudale est regroupé dans l'expression "pédoncule caudal": c'est la queue_ , ou aileron de queue


 :: 

Ceci dit, j'ai déjà suspecté des (gros) oiseaux d'essayer de chopper les poissons qui restent un peu trop en surface.
Ou de taper dedans rien que parce que c'est rouge (ou jaune).

----------


## del28

trop contente, après plusieurs traitements contre les planaires le mois dernier, j'ai enfin plein de crevettes juvéniles dans le bac  :: 
j'en ai compté une petite dizaine
mais la troupe va encore s'agrandir j'ai deux femelles grainées
on ne les arrête plus  ::

----------


## del28

j'ai fait une coupe de rentrée à mon aqua là et je suis trop contente.
ma ptite colonie de crevettes s'est bien agrandie. 
en juin je comptais à peine 8 adultes et qqes tout ptits (bécquetés direct par les planaires probablement) et là, entre les ptits et les grands, j'ai arrêté de compter à 24  ::

----------


## del28

rala la, j'ai les boules.
j'ai fait un changement d'eau mardi, avec de l'eau osmosée, et hier j'ai vu que j'avais plusieurs crevettes en train de mourir ou mortes.
j'ai testé mon eau (qui allait très bien dimanche dernier lors du dernier test) et la seule chose anormale c'est un pic de nitrates;
J'ai nettoyé le filtre et j'ai fait un très gros changement d'eau ce matin avec de l'eau minérale qui va bien et de l'eau déminéralisée achetée en urgence ce matin (j'ai fait ça durant le confinement sans aucun souci)
le taux de nitrates est descendu. je referai un changement d'eau dimanche
j'espère que ça va arranger mes crevettes, sinon ça va être l'hécatombe. mes poissons se portent à merveille eux

----------


## del28

la situation semble s'améliorer depuis le changement d'eau de ce matin
j'ai qd même une bonne 15aine de crevettes qui ont passé l'arme à gauche en 48h.
j'ai pas compris ce qu'il s'est passé. j'en parlerai à truffaut la semaine prochaine, des fois que j'aurais pas été la seule, parce que c'est au changement d'eau que j'ai vu qu'il y avait quelque chose qui ne tournait pas rond

----------


## del28

après une première grosse hécatombe, je continue de trouver des crevettes mortes et je ne comprends pas pourquoi ...
j'ai fait deux très gros changements d'eau, le taux de nitrates est tjrs élevé (et ça je comprends pas non plus, ça devrait baisser. les poissons et les crevettes sont au régime)
le substrat est très récent et ne peut pas être si pollué que ça
bref, j'pomprends pas

----------


## Houitie

et ton ph? 
J ai eu le souci... elles allaient bien mais sont mortes a cause du ph pas adapté à la mue.

----------


## del28

le Ph va bien en fait. l'eau minérale que j'utilise depuis la grosse hécatombe pour mes changements d'eau est adaptée aux crevette et le Ph est ok
le seul point anormal c'est les nitrates que je n'arrive pas à faire baisser  ::

----------


## Houitie

tu n as pas de plantes un peu malade?

----------


## Poska

Est ce que lors de ces grands changements d'eau tu touches au filtre?

----------


## del28

pas de plantes malades (tout le monde est en forme sauf les crevettes. j'ai pas allumé encore pour voir si j'avais encore des nouveaux cadavres aujourd'hui)
pour le filtre, on m'a conseillé sur un autre site de nettoyer une des mousses (je nettoie à l'eau osmosée), ce que j'ai fait à mon premier gros changement d'eau (je fais ça régulièrement depuis tjrs de toute façon. mais là il était bien encrassé vu que j'ai refait l'aqua y a pas si longtemps avec pas mal de résidus du coup, vu que le substrat était neuf)

----------


## del28

je croise, pas de nouveau cadavre aujourd'hui

----------

